# Il punto della situazione



## Kid (16 Novembre 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti e benritrovati amici! Mi siete mancati molto, davvero.

Ora che tutto è tornato alla normalità, comincio a rompervi nuovamente le scatole sulla mia situazione sentimentale, che somiglia sempre di più ad una giostra....

La realtà a dire il vero è molto semplice. Nonostante la terapia di coppia, le cose al momento non sono migliorate.

Io penso al suo tradimento ogni giorno, ma l'ho perdonata perchè so di aver sbagliato io per primo... però non la amo più come prima e glie l'ho anche confessato. 

Datemi del vigliacco perchè lo sono forse, ma non me la sento di lasciarla, provo molto affetto per lei, è letteralmente la mia vita. E poi il pensare di non vedere più tutti i giorni mio figlio mi fa paura. Insomma, resto a casa per "convenienza", questa è la dura realtà.

Non sento più la magia del rapporto, qualcosa si è irrimediabilmente rotto. E non vedo miglioramenti o segni incoraggianti che possano farmi pensare il contrario.

Insomma, l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

Perdornarla perche' tu hai sbagliato per primo non e' perdono... abbi pazienza Kid.
Sei troppo concentrato su te stesso IMHO.

Comunque benritrovato


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

stavo pensando la stessa cosa... con questo ragionamento, lei non dovrebbe mai perdonarti. Primo o secondo, c'entra davvero poco secondo me.
Che poi mi sa che il perdono col tradimento poco ci azzecca! Lo si supera contestualizzandolo, e lavorando sul proprio orgoglio.


----------



## evergreen (16 Novembre 2009)

ora so di cosa parli....difficile uscirne...occorrono mesi e deve essere graduale, ti devi disabituare ad averla in giro davanti a te.  in fondo lo scoglio e' la rottura che tu vorresti, ma sai che nn soffriresti per amore , ma perche' ha riempito i momenti morti del tuo quotidiano(il passato d amore e felicita' che ricordi e' appunto passato!)..sostituiscili man mano con attivita'tipo sport, cinema , amici..ed estromettila sempre silenzioso...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> stavo pensando la stessa cosa... con questo ragionamento, lei non dovrebbe mai perdonarti. Primo o secondo, c'entra davvero poco secondo me.
> *Che poi mi sa che il perdono col tradimento poco ci azzecca*! Lo si supera contestualizzandolo, e lavorando sul proprio orgoglio.


Si lo penso ache io... pero' se partiamo cosi' non se ne esce piu':sonar:


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2009)

*....*



evergreen ha detto:


> ora so di cosa parli....difficile uscirne...occorrono mesi e deve essere graduale, ti devi disabituare ad averla in giro davanti a te.  in fondo lo scoglio e' la rottura che tu vorresti, ma sai che nn soffriresti per amore , ma perche' ha riempito i momenti morti del tuo quotidiano(il passato d amore e felicita' che ricordi e' appunto passato!)..sostituiscili man mano con attivita'tipo sport, cinema , amici..ed estromettila sempre silenzioso...


Benritrovati.

Credo che evergreen abbia toccato le note giuste, c'é una situazione di abitudine che non vuole essere variata. Forse la verità é molto semplice, passate più tempo a pensare al passato che a costruire un avvenire ri-conoscendovi. 
Non vorrei essere pessimista ma non vedo molte possibilità di successo se non si cambia un atteggiamento che é portato più a vedere quello che non ci stimola piuttosto che quello che ha valore e da cui ripartire.
Se alla domanda "io voglio ancora questa donna" tu non riuscirai a rispondere in  modo positivo, credo che la tua sia una battaglia contro i mulini a vento.
Dicono bene quelli che ti hanno risposto, tu pensi più a te che alla coppia ed il perdonare se c'é una motivazione paritaria (il tuo precedente tradimento) e non la volontà di capire ed elaborare il suo errore, quel perdono ha basi sbagliate.
Perdonare é ridare ad una persona la possibilità di ricominciare e di capirsi, se parte da autoreferenzialità, ha un senso compensativo  e non fa crescere il rapporto.
Cerca di vedere quello che sei e che vuoi, la "convenienza" non é una brutta parola, solo che non può essere la base di un rapporto, pena la pesantezza ed il senso di costrizione del medesimo.
Prova a parlarne con lei, non per dire che non la ami più ma a che punto siete della vostra storia e per capire in cosa potete aiutarvi a vicenda; spesso la chiarezza opera meglio dell'opportunismo. 
Il silenzio può essere utile solo se sai già che obiettivo ti vuoi prefiggere e se lo vivi senza disagio.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (16 Novembre 2009)

*Benritrovati*

...tutti. Mi siete mancati davvero tanto.

Un abbraccio forte a tutti
R.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Novembre 2009)

*Kid*

sono molto dispiaciuta per ciò che racconti del tuo matrimonio. Forse forse dovreste farvi coraggio e rimettere tutto in discussione, siete troppo giovani per vivere senza sentimento...

Baci!


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...tutti. Mi siete mancati davvero tanto.
> 
> Un abbraccio forte a tutti
> R.


Un abbraccio anche a te! Bentornata.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un abbraccio anche a te! Bentornata.


 
Grazie ricambio!


----------



## squonk (16 Novembre 2009)

Per ora, un benritrovati. Ci sono anch'io. A presto

squonk


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Novembre 2009)

Io ho ancora da capire cosa avresti tu da perdonare a tua moglie. Proprio non lo capisco! Conosco i fatti, almeno per come li hai esposti a suo tempo, ma non riesco proprio a comprendere la tua reazione.

(in compenso so perfettamente, come tutti noi, cosa lei dovrebbe perdonare a te........)


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2009)

*....*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho ancora da capire cosa avresti tu da perdonare a tua moglie. Proprio non lo capisco! Conosco i fatti, almeno per come li hai esposti a suo tempo, ma non riesco proprio a comprendere la tua reazione.
> 
> (in compenso so perfettamente, come tutti noi, cosa lei dovrebbe perdonare a te........)


Hai proprio ragione, ma se anche lei trovasse il modo di perdonare non si sa cosa, dici che avrebbe una qualche valenza di fronte all'atteggiamento di lui che sostiene di non amarla più (e parlo proprio della voglia di stare sentimentalmente insieme non della passione travolgente)??
Quanto é possibile restare in una realtà di coppia in modo organico e costruttivo senza provare sentimenti collanti??
Bruja


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione, ma se anche lei trovasse il modo di perdonare non si sa cosa, dici che avrebbe una qualche valenza di fronte all'atteggiamento di lui che sostiene di non amarla più (e parlo proprio della voglia di stare sentimentalmente insieme non della passione travolgente)??
> Quanto é possibile restare in una realtà di coppia in modo organico e costruttivo senza provare sentimenti collanti??
> Bruja



Mi rendo conto che forse ci stiamo solo prendendo in giro e che stiamo perdendo tempo, ma io continuo ad avere dentro di me la speranza che le cose si possano magicamente sistemare. Stento a prendere atto della realtà che mi circonda. Non la accetto semplicemente. Mi piace combattere i mulini a vento, forse perchè mi tengono impegnato.


----------



## revor (17 Novembre 2009)

*kid*

Mi sono appena iscritto e non mi muovo molto bene nel forum,tuttavia il primo post in cui sono incappato è proprio quello di kid in cui mi identifico specialmente quando esprime dubbi sulla possibilità di continuare a vivere con la moglie ed è frenato nelle decisioni dal timore di perdere il rapporto col figlio.Nel mio caso il traditore sono io e lei ha perdonato,ma non la vedo più come una moglie ma piuttosto come un'amica e madre delle mie figlie(non abbiamo rapporti sessuali da molto tempo) e anch'io sono terrorizzato dell'idea di perdere il loro affetto...o forse sono solo un vigliacco?


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritto e non mi muovo molto bene nel forum,tuttavia il primo post in cui sono incappato è proprio quello di kid in cui mi identifico specialmente quando esprime dubbi sulla possibilità di continuare a vivere con la moglie ed è frenato nelle decisioni dal timore di perdere il rapporto col figlio.Nel mio caso il traditore sono io e lei ha perdonato,ma non la vedo più come una moglie ma piuttosto come un'amica e madre delle mie figlie(non abbiamo rapporti sessuali da molto tempo) e anch'io sono terrorizzato dell'idea di perdere il loro affetto...o forse sono solo un vigliacco?



Se ti può consolare sono stato io il primo a tradire nella coppia. Io però per mia moglie provo ancora attrazione, ma i miei sentimenti si sono molto attenuati. Per questo ho paura a prendere delle decisioni, non solo per mio figlio, ma perchè credo che i miei sentimenti siano semplicemente andati in letargo in attesa di recuperare un pò di amor proprio.

In bocca al lupo per la tua situazione


----------



## Grande82 (17 Novembre 2009)

Credo che l'enorme e terribile rischio di revor e kid sia quello di... finire tra anni a rimpiangere questa situazione.
O perchè ci si è ormai abituati e non si riesce a districarsi, o perchè si incontra qualcuno che si ama, o perchè si riconosce che in questa fase bastava creare la crisi e uscirne in un modo o nell'altro ma dopo anni.. chi ce l'ha più quel coraggio?
Mi sento di dirvi: la vita è una sola. volete viverla così? 

Benritrovati, comunque!


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Credo che l'enorme e terribile rischio di revor e kid sia quello di... finire tra anni a rimpiangere questa situazione.
> O perchè ci si è ormai abituati e non si riesce a districarsi, o perchè si incontra qualcuno che si ama, o perchè si riconosce che in questa fase bastava creare la crisi e uscirne in un modo o nell'altro ma dopo anni.. chi ce l'ha più quel coraggio?
> Mi sento di dirvi: la vita è una sola. volete viverla così?
> 
> Benritrovati, comunque!


Io sono stato molto chiaro con mia moglie. Le ho spiegato cosa non và nel nostro rapporto, ma lei vorrebbe usare dei pagliativi per uscirne, io no perchè ho paura di ritrovarmi in una situazione analoga tra qualche mese. Sto lottando ogni giorno per risolvere questa situazione, le mie non sono lacrime sprecate. Detto questo, cara Grande, spero di non dover davvero rimpiangere questa situazione un giorno.

Anzi, piacere di ritrovarti cara.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono stato molto chiaro con mia moglie. Le ho spiegato cosa non và nel nostro rapporto, ma lei vorrebbe usare dei pagliativi per uscirne, io no perchè ho paura di ritrovarmi in una situazione analoga tra qualche mese. Sto lottando ogni giorno per risolvere questa situazione, le mie non sono lacrime sprecate. Detto questo, cara Grande, spero di non dover davvero rimpiangere questa situazione un giorno.
> 
> Anzi, piacere di ritrovarti cara.


 è difficile continuare a parlare se dall'altra parte c'è chi non vuole ascoltare..... 
Devi stare attento a non smettere. E se necessario ad agire per lo scopo: dialogare.


----------



## revor (17 Novembre 2009)

*situazione*

So benissimo che non è una bella situazione e che giustamente la vita è una sola e andrebbe vissuta in altro modo ma (parlo per me) i miei conflitti interni si traducono (fino a un anno fa) in storie di letto intense e passionali,regolarmente troncate da puntualissimi sensi di colpa non tanto verso la moglie quanto piuttosto verso le figlie:tra alti e bassi siamo riusciti a dare loro una certa serenità e sono certo che una separazione le farebbe soffrire terribilmente ed è l'ultima cosa che voglio.Da circa un anno non ho più storie dato che il copione era più o meno sempre lo stesso con la differenza che ogni volta c'era una donna che soffriva per colpa mia ed è un fatto di cui non vado certo fiero.Ho la sensazione di aver perso tempo con le mie figlie e sto riversando su di loro tutto l'amore di cui sono capace,ma mi sono accorto che a volte sono "troppo presente" nelle loro vite e il mio cambiamento le ha un po' sorprese anche se piacevolmente.Non oso pensare a cosa accadrà quando la più giovane (17) spiccherà il volo....non avrò più nessuno da amare?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Novembre 2009)

ciao Kid e benvenuto revor

nel vecchio forum ebbi modo di esprimere il mio terrore all'idea che mio marito rimanesse con me solo per i figli o per senso del dovere
qualcuno mi rispose che non sucede mai e che semmai il traditore resta per un calcolo di convenienza

aborro l'idea
meglio sola che accompagnata da un traditore opportunista

non conosco il vissuto del nuovo utente
ma per te kid penso che sia plausibile si tratti di letargo, confusione e orgoglio ferito
e la "cautela" di tua moglie potrebbe essere paura, confusione e delusione di sè stessa

d'altronde, con quel che avete passato, il poco tempo trascorso dall'ultimo scossone è poco più di uno schioccar di dita
non può esser sufficiente

un bacio Kid (tornato a vecchio nick) ed uno a tua moglie


----------



## Amoremio (17 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> So benissimo che non è una bella situazione e che giustamente la vita è una sola e andrebbe vissuta in altro modo ma (parlo per me) i miei conflitti interni si traducono (fino a un anno fa) in storie di letto intense e passionali,regolarmente troncate da puntualissimi sensi di colpa non tanto verso la moglie quanto piuttosto verso le figlie:tra alti e bassi siamo riusciti a dare loro una certa serenità e sono certo che una separazione le farebbe soffrire terribilmente ed è l'ultima cosa che voglio.Da circa un anno non ho più storie dato che il copione era più o meno sempre lo stesso con la differenza che ogni volta c'era una donna che soffriva per colpa mia ed è un fatto di cui non vado certo fiero.Ho la sensazione di aver perso tempo con le mie figlie e sto riversando su di loro tutto l'amore di cui sono capace,ma mi sono accorto che a volte sono "troppo presente" nelle loro vite e il mio cambiamento le ha un po' sorprese anche se piacevolmente.Non oso pensare a cosa accadrà quando la più giovane (17) spiccherà il volo....non avrò più nessuno da amare?


che tristezza sento per tua moglie


----------



## revor (17 Novembre 2009)

*tristezza*

Infatti il tuo commento è azzeccato e tante volte mi sono chiesto come mai lei accetti una situazione come la nostra.Viviamo come fratello e sorella pur non perdendo occasione di manifestare affetto l'uno per l'altra ma credo che stiamo insieme per la paura di restare soli e le nostre figlie sembrano l'unico faro rimasto per continuare a tenere la famiglia unita...almeno credo


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciao Kid e benvenuto revor
> 
> nel vecchio forum ebbi modo di esprimere il mio terrore all'idea che mio marito rimanesse con me solo per i figli o per senso del dovere
> qualcuno mi rispose che non sucede mai e che semmai il traditore resta per un calcolo di convenienza
> ...


Ciao cara, benritrovata anche a te. Sempre una bella parola hai per gli altri.... grazie.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> Infatti il tuo commento è azzeccato e tante volte mi sono chiesto come mai lei accetti una situazione come la nostra.Viviamo come fratello e sorella pur non perdendo occasione di manifestare affetto l'uno per l'altra ma credo che stiamo insieme per la paura di restare soli e le nostre figlie sembrano l'unico faro rimasto per continuare a tenere la famiglia unita...almeno credo


 senza polemica mi domando che esempio di famiglia vedranno le tue figlie.
sono grandi, quasi donne, vedono un padre e una madre con, dici tu, alcuni gesti di affetto.
Ma che sono andati avanti come fratello e sorella. Che non fanno sentire l'amore, vero, profondo, alla base della famiglia. Un padre e una madre che ogni tanto, a momenti, saranno persi per fatti propri, immersi nei pensieri, assenti un'oretta per un'allegra trombata, distratti dal telefonino o dalla chat.
Sono cose tristi, è un quadro non solo tuo, ma di moltissimi matrimoni.
E tutti i figli di quelli che POI si separano (perchè poi, quando i figli escono di casa, si separano) dicono 'l'avessero fatto anni fa! mi sarei risparmiato ansia/lacrime/recriminazioni/liti/assenza strane/dubbi'
Io ci penserei su questo... non si deve restare insieme per i figli.
non si deve cercare di dare a loro una finzione perchè poi la riusereanno nelle loro vite... e lì vi mangerete le mani....
non si può dar loro amore col dosatore a seconda dell'amante di turno che circola o meno fra le mani....


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2009)

Concordo con Grande. Mi spaventa questa responsabilità che si riversa sui propri figli. Quale sarà il loro modo di amare quando saranno adulti?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

Io penserei al fatto che ognuno si crea il suo equilibrio e questo avviene anche nelle famiglie. Non esiste una formula perfetta che garantisca un risultato positivo sui figli. 
Alla fine non si saltano al collo col coltello, non credo i figli ne saranno traumatizzati... e per MiKa e sul modo di amare: tranquilla arrancheranno per quella strada come tutti, inclusi i figli cresciuti con l'esempio dell'amore passionale e perfetto.
Anche il più codardo, io per esempio, trovandosi in una situazione insopportabile scapperebbe... evidentemente la situazione non e' così' insopportabile... con un po' di buona volontà potrebbe anche migliorare. Quando sara' realmente insopportabile uno dei due mettera' la parola fine (o si cerchera' l'amante). Non c'e' verso che una relazione sia sempre discesa, ci saranno le salite e a valle i momenti di palla allucinate... prima di buttare tutto all'aria bisogna pensarci e avere motivazioni che vadano oltre la salita e la palla allucinante IMHO.


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I e per MiKa e sul modo di amare: tranquilla arrancheranno per quella strada come tutti, inclusi i figli cresciuti con l'esempio dell'amore passionale e perfetto.


Non era quello il mio riferimento, era buttare sui figli il peso del sacrificio, l'ho fatto per amore tuo, tutto qui. L'amore perfetto non esiste


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> senza polemica mi domando che esempio di famiglia vedranno le tue figlie.
> sono grandi, quasi donne, vedono un padre e una madre con, dici tu, alcuni gesti di affetto.
> Ma che sono andati avanti come fratello e sorella. Che non fanno sentire l'amore, vero, profondo, alla base della famiglia. Un padre e una madre che ogni tanto, a momenti, saranno persi per fatti propri, immersi nei pensieri, assenti un'oretta per un'allegra trombata, distratti dal telefonino o dalla chat.
> Sono cose tristi, è un quadro non solo tuo, ma di moltissimi matrimoni.
> ...


Non ci sono ricette, Grande. Magari per loro due è comunque la strada meno faticosa, e risulta in fin dei conti accettabile.


----------



## revor (17 Novembre 2009)

*situazione*

Mi rendo conto che ogni situazione per essere capita deve essere vissuta e a volte neppure questo basta.Ho tanti dubbi ma anche certezze:una di queste è che amo perdutamente le mie figlie(come del resto mia moglie) e non intendo sacrificare la mia vita per poi farglielo pesare spacciandolo come un gesto d'amore.Sono ll'unico responsabile delle mie scelte e la serenità delle mie figlie costituisce la prova che sono (siamo) riusciti a risparmiare loro sofferenze che non meritano e tutto sommato l'equilibrio,se così si può definire,che abbiamo raggiunto ci consente di tirare avanti.Manca il sesso,ma in fondo se ne può anche fare a meno ed è una cosa a cui ci si abitua.In passato ho avuto delle amanti ma non ce ne saranno più dato che è ormai assodato(almeno nel mio caso) che sono storie destinate a finire male e a generare qualche ora di illusoria felicità


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che ogni situazione per essere capita deve essere vissuta e a volte neppure questo basta.Ho tanti dubbi ma anche certezze:una di queste è che amo perdutamente le mie figlie(come del resto mia moglie) e non intendo sacrificare la mia vita per poi farglielo pesare spacciandolo come un gesto d'amore.Sono ll'unico responsabile delle mie scelte e la serenità delle mie figlie costituisce la prova che sono (siamo) riusciti a risparmiare loro sofferenze che non meritano e tutto sommato l'equilibrio,se così si può definire,che abbiamo raggiunto ci consente di tirare avanti.Manca il sesso,ma in fondo se ne può anche fare a meno ed è una cosa a cui ci si abitua.In passato ho avuto delle amanti ma non ce ne saranno più dato che è ormai assodato(almeno nel mio caso) che sono storie destinate a finire male e a generare qualche ora di illusoria felicità


i figli hanno quell'egoismo fisiologico che potrebbe anche fargli preferire un equilibrio rispettoso e quieto ; non sono poi così sicura che possano avvertire la mancanza di passionalità interna alla coppia
paradossalmente ci sono coppie che si amano conestrema intensità da arrivare quasi  ad escluderli  o fare loro  vivere tensioni fatte di alti e bassi


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2009)

Continuo a pensare che i nostri figli sentano e percepiscano più noi, non capisco però il senso di rapporti del genere, scusate è un mio limite.


----------



## Bruja (17 Novembre 2009)

*revor*

Con tutto il rispetto e la considerazione dei figli che é sempre primaria, quanto pensi di reggere senza sesso?
Io mi considero una "cerebrale" sessualmente parlando ma una vita avulsa dal sesso mi pare davvero una proiezione utopica. Dubito fortemente che si possa supplire con l'autoerotismo e credo tu sia troppo giovane per appendere la tua "passionalità" all'attaccapanni.
Quello che voglio dire in solido,é che qui il concettuale può andare a spasso, e che se fino ad ora le tue trasgressioni sono andate male o hanno fatto soffrire qualcuna, questo non significa che tu non potrai amare di nuovo... ed allora mi domando come la metterai.
Non giudico né ho risposte mirate, ma domande e perplessità sul vostro menage, parecchie.
Però può essere che voi troviate nel tempo un modus che vi permetta di assestarvi in virtù del bene superiore delle figlie, ma al momento vi vedo solo come due coniugi immersi in una "clausura sessuale" sacrificale. 
Il sesso che dura qualche ora, una tantum con un'amante, può essere illusorio e superfluo, ma il "Sesso" come cemento e fusione in un rapporto direi che sia irrinunciabile, e se non c'é prima o poi busserà alla porta esterna delle vostre esigenze.
Parlatene amichevolmente, interrogatevi su come debba essere un rapporto che non vi privi non dei doveri coniugali ma dei diritti che deve offrire una vita a due che sia almeno compensativa.   
Fossi in te mi rileggerei il post di Grande...
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

Suonero' antipatica, ma io credo che se i due "realmente" non trombassero (ed excuse me french) uno dei due sarebbe scappato da un pezzo!
Sempre che non abbiano un amante o altro... anche io sono cerebrale ma non c'e' cervello che tenga gli ormoni


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che i nostri figli sentano e percepiscano più noi, non capisco però il senso di rapporti del genere, scusate è un mio limite.


Neanche io a dire il vero, pero' esistono e spesso non sono cosi' disastrosi come li si descrive (almeno quelli che ho avuto modo di vedere non lo erano)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Novembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che i nostri figli sentano e percepiscano più noi, non capisco però il senso di rapporti del genere, scusate è un mio limite.


Eh no 

Mi ricordo bene quando avevo l'età di tutta "innocenza". Ero bene al corrente delle attività coniugali dei miei genitori, ma non mi interressava proprio. Salvo per studiare le facce dei visitatori regolari del domenica pomeriggio


----------



## revor (18 Novembre 2009)

*trombare*

Trombare per trombare non mi è mai interessato,meglio la palestra.In tutte le mie storie (o quasi) ho coinvolto i sentimenti senza i quali gli ormoni se ne stanno fermi e zitti,salvo poi,al momento di concretizzare il rapporto con una nuova unione,gettavo tutto alle ortiche proprio per lil terrore di perdere le figlie,il loro amore e rispetto e perdendone per me stesso;senza contare la delusione della crista di turno che usciva quasi sempre da storie tristissime.Ho 52 anni,un lavoro che mi prende tanto tempo,qualche hobby un po' estremo...insomma la vita,almeno per ora,scorre e l'assenza di sesso sembra non pesare troppo nè a me nè a mia moglie.Per quanto riguarda il futuro...chi lo sa?


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> ,gettavo tutto alle ortiche proprio per lil terrore di perdere le figlie,il loro amore e rispetto e perdendone per me stesso;


Davvero credi che nel caso di nuovo rapporto ci sia la possibilità di perdere l'amore delle tue figlie? E perché mai?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> Trombare per trombare non mi è mai interessato,meglio la palestra.In tutte le mie storie (o quasi) ho coinvolto i sentimenti senza i quali gli ormoni se ne stanno fermi e zitti,salvo poi,a*l momento di concretizzare il rapporto con una nuova unione,gettavo tutto alle ortiche proprio per lil terrore di perdere le figlie*,il loro amore e rispetto e perdendone per me stesso;senza contare la delusione della crista di turno che usciva quasi sempre da storie tristissime.Ho 52 anni,un lavoro che mi prende tanto tempo,qualche hobby un po' estremo...insomma la vita,almeno per ora,scorre e l'assenza di sesso sembra non pesare troppo nè a me nè a mia moglie.Per quanto riguarda il futuro...chi lo sa?


Quindi tradisci (o hai tradito) tua moglie occasionalmente, o sto capendo male?
L'uso del termine "trombare" non voleva di certo sminuire l'atto... strano, io credo sia quasi il contrario, i sentimenti starebbero belli zitti se non fosse per gli ormoni:sonar:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> Trombare per trombare non mi è mai interessato,meglio la palestra.In tutte le mie storie (o quasi) *ho coinvolto i sentimenti senza i quali gli ormoni se ne stanno fermi e zitti*,salvo poi,al momento di concretizzare il rapporto con una nuova unione,gettavo tutto alle ortiche proprio per lil terrore di perdere le figlie,il loro amore e rispetto e perdendone per me stesso;senza contare la delusione della crista di turno che usciva quasi sempre da storie tristissime.Ho 52 anni,un lavoro che mi prende tanto tempo,qualche hobby un po' estremo...insomma la vita,almeno per ora,scorre e l'assenza di sesso sembra non pesare troppo nè a me nè a mia moglie.Per quanto riguarda il futuro...chi lo sa?


Come fai ad esser così certo del rapporto causa-effetto? Mi spiego, magari li stai scambiando e potrebbe essere esattamente il contrario... la "voglia" di sesso, di cose nuove, di emozioni... che velocemente chiamiamo "ormoni" potrebbero farti nascere dei sentimenti. Tu invece mi sembri convinto del contrario...


----------



## Anna A (18 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> Infatti il tuo commento è azzeccato e tante volte mi sono chiesto come mai lei accetti una situazione come la nostra.Viviamo come fratello e sorella pur non perdendo occasione di manifestare affetto l'uno per l'altra ma credo che stiamo insieme per la paura di restare soli e le nostre figlie sembrano l'unico faro rimasto per continuare a tenere la famiglia unita...almeno credo


più che altro faresti bene a chiederti perché hai continuato a tradirla per anni e contemporaneamente a farle credere che non c'erano problemi.


----------



## aristocat (18 Novembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro faresti bene a chiederti perché hai continuato a tradirla per anni e contemporaneamente a farle credere che non c'erano problemi.


Anche se dubito che la moglie sia così "inconsapevole", in tutta questa situazione


----------



## Anna A (18 Novembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche se dubito che la moglie sia così "inconsapevole", in tutta questa situazione


può darsi di sì come di no. dipende molto da come sanno gestirsi bene o male i traditori seriali.


----------



## revor (18 Novembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro faresti bene a chiederti perché hai continuato a tradirla per anni e contemporaneamente a farle credere che non c'erano problemi.


Non le ho fatto credere che non c'erano problemi,al contrario nel 2005 siamo andati da un avvocato per avviare le pratiche di separazione ed è stato a quel punto che una figlia si è chiusa in un inquietante mutismo mentre l'altra ha iniziato ad avere problemi di disfluenza.Ci siamo chiessti cosa stavamo facendo alle nostre figlie e che diritto avevamo di farle soffrire!I sensi di colpa hanno fatto il resto e credo che per un figlio si possa sacrificare tutto,anche la propria vita sessuale


----------



## megliosola (18 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> Non le ho fatto credere che non c'erano problemi,al contrario nel 2005 siamo andati da un avvocato per avviare le pratiche di separazione ed è stato a quel punto che una figlia si è chiusa in un inquietante mutismo mentre l'altra ha iniziato ad avere problemi di disfluenza.Ci siamo chiessti cosa stavamo facendo alle nostre figlie e che diritto avevamo di farle soffrire!I sensi di colpa hanno fatto il resto e *credo che per un figlio si possa sacrificare tutto,anche la propria vita sessuale*


 
si certo, finchè non si perde la testa per qualcun'altro/a

benvenuto revor


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2009)

revor ha detto:


> credo che per un figlio si possa sacrificare tutto,anche la propria vita sessuale


No, e te lo dico da madre. Mio marito se n'è andato per un'altra donna e mai gli avrei chiesto di rinunciare SOLO per la tranquillità di nostra figlia.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> No, e te lo dico da madre. Mio marito se n'è andato per un'altra donna e mai gli avrei chiesto di rinunciare SOLO per la tranquillità di nostra figlia.


siamo abituati a leggere che i figli saranno felici  solo se ci vedranno completamente appagati e soddisfatti nella nostra vita affettiva e sessuale anche se questa li porterà lontano da noi e complicherà le loro vite.
ribadisco che io non ne sono affatto sicura e penso che molte volte ci raccontiamo questo per sollevarci con leggerezza da responsabilità pesanti .
mi chiedo quale sia la giusta via di mezzo tra la castrazione completa dei propri desideri e la superficialità di certe scelte avventate ...sicuramente un dialogo civile e profondo con il proprio partner proprio nel rispetto dei figli ; *tutto quello che si può fare va fatto.*..ecco, penso che questo spesso non succeda
anch'io non chiederei mai ad un uomo innamorato di un'altra di rimanere , ci mancherebbe altro...ma se l'istinto mi portebbe a liquidarlo all'istante ..proprio pensando al figlio cercherei i modi e i tempi giusti per fargli metabolizzare quello che per lui potrà essere un trauma.
in poche parole la priorità deve sempre essere il benessere di chi hai messo al mondo...il nostro viene subito dopo
non il contrario _"altrimenti lui lo sente " _
.....


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ..proprio pensando al figlio cercherei i modi e i tempi giusti per fargli metabolizzare quello che per lui potrà essere un trauma.
> in poche parole la priorità deve sempre essere il benessere di chi hai messo al mondo...il nostro viene subito dopo
> non il contrario _"altrimenti lui lo sente " _
> .....


I bambini sentono e vengono condizionati dall'atteggiamento dei genitori. Si possono tutelare i propri figli anche senza per  forza dover recitare i ruoli della famiglia felice.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> I bambini sentono e vengono condizionati dall'atteggiamento dei genitori. Si possono tutelare i propri figli anche senza per  forza dover recitare i ruoli della famiglia felice.


certo


----------



## revor (18 Novembre 2009)

*andarsene*

Andarsene a vivere da soli e andarsene per un'altra donna sono motivazioni profondamente diverse che assumono una valenza altrettanto diversa per i figli:lasciare la mamma per un'altra presuppone il tradimento che loro non ti perdonano,mentre andarsene e basta può essere una scelta rispettabile,ma non me la sento di verificare questa teoria sulla pelle della famiglia.Vigliacco? forse....


----------



## Amarax (18 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e benritrovati amici! Mi siete mancati molto, davvero.
> 
> Ora che tutto è tornato alla normalità, comincio a rompervi nuovamente le scatole sulla mia situazione sentimentale, che somiglia sempre di più ad una giostra....
> 
> ...



Ciao Kid e ciao amici di t.net.
leggo che la tua storia si è appantanata e mi dispiace.
Vorrei chiederti qualche particolare...su di lei.
Cosa dice a te ? le dispiace? cerca di recuperare? o anche lei non fa niente per riavvicinarsi a te? potreste essere allo stesso punto: non fate niente aspettando che l'altro si apra...e se non si muove nessuno dei due..


----------



## Kid (18 Novembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao Kid e ciao amici di t.net.
> leggo che la tua storia si è appantanata e mi dispiace.
> Vorrei chiederti qualche particolare...su di lei.
> Cosa dice a te ? le dispiace? cerca di recuperare? o anche lei non fa niente per riavvicinarsi a te? potreste essere allo stesso punto: non fate niente aspettando che l'altro si apra...e se non si muove nessuno dei due..



Ciao carissima,

lei è molto più "coccolona" e romantica nei miei confronti, ma il problema non è questo. Infatti tramite la terapia abbiamo capito che la causa scatenante di tutto questo casino (quindi anche del mio tradimento) è il rapporto (o non rapporto) che c'è tra lei e la mia famiglia. In poche parole, lei odia mia madre e non ama particolarmente nessun mio parente. Questo limita me e nostro figlio in tante cose. Lei si è detta disposta a far finta che tutto vada bene pur di non perdermi, solo che questa è una soluzione che abbiamo già provato in passato con esiti negativi e  quindi io a lei chiederei più che altro di cambiare proprio dal punto di vista comportamentale, di atteggiamento nei loro confronti. Per carità, i miei avranno sicuramente i loro difetti, ma lei ha un carattere molto difficile e facilmente incline all'essere prevenuta.

Non sono disposto ad andare avanti così insomma, voglio che lei cambi e capisca il perchè deve farlo soprattutto.


----------



## Amarax (18 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao carissima,
> 
> lei è molto più "coccolona" e romantica nei miei confronti, ma il problema non è questo. Infatti tramite la terapia abbiamo capito che la causa scatenante di tutto questo casino (quindi anche del mio tradimento) è il rapporto (o non rapporto) che c'è tra lei e la mia famiglia. In poche parole, lei odia mia madre e non ama particolarmente nessun mio parente. Questo limita me e nostro figlio in tante cose. Lei si è detta disposta a far finta che tutto vada bene pur di non perdermi, solo che questa è una soluzione che abbiamo già provato in passato con esiti negativi e  quindi io a lei chiederei più che altro di cambiare proprio dal punto di vista comportamentale, di atteggiamento nei loro confronti. Per carità, i miei avranno sicuramente i loro difetti, ma lei ha un carattere molto difficile e facilmente incline all'essere prevenuta.
> 
> Non sono disposto ad andare avanti così insomma, voglio che lei cambi e capisca il perchè deve farlo soprattutto.



 la vedo nera kid. La maggior parte dei problemi che riguardano i genitori se non approcciati nel modo giusto portano alla fine del rapporto.
Pare assurdo...si supera un tradimento (a volte ) e non si supera il blocco per la mamma ed il papà di uno dei due.
Pare nasca dentro la voglia di fare i dispetti. Per quanto immaturo sia pare molto comune


----------



## aristocat (18 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> la causa scatenante di tutto questo casino  è il rapporto (o non rapporto) che c'è tra lei e la mia famiglia. In poche parole, lei odia mia madre e non ama particolarmente nessun mio parente. Questo limita me e nostro figlio in tante cose.
> *quindi io a lei chiederei* più che altro *di cambiare* proprio dal punto di vista comportamentale, di* atteggiamento nei loro confronti*. Per carità,* i miei avranno sicuramente i loro difetti*, ma lei ha un carattere molto difficile e facilmente incline all'essere prevenuta.
> Non sono disposto ad andare avanti così insomma, *voglio che lei cambi e capisca il perchè deve farlo* soprattutto.


Ciao Kid
quello che dici mi tocca particolarmente, perchè si dà il caso che io sia cresciuta senza la presenza dei nonni (materni e paterni).
I nonni materni, essendo mancati prima che nascessi, non li ho mai conosciuti; quindi il discorso lo sposto tutto sui nonni paterni.
Mia madre ha sempre fatto come tua moglie, cercando di tenere tutta la famiglia (anche mio padre) il più possibile alla larga dai suoi suoceri.
Lei, oltre ad essere una donna intelligente, aveva tutti i motivi per disprezzarli come persone; prima ancora che come genitori/nonni: egoisti, anaffettivi, distratti, insofferenti, irresponsabili, bellicosi... E chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ricordo ancora che, nelle poche volte che passavamo a trovarli (io ero una bambina), dopo qualche ora "si stufavano", del baccano che facevamo io e mio fratello bambini, montando polemiche assurde sul fatto che ognuno si deve crescere da solo i propri figli. Insomma facevano capire che non erano interessati ad accollarsi onori ed oneri in capo al nonno/alla nonna, neanche per un attimo. 
Mio padre ha sempre sofferto del distacco, del fatto che i suoi genitori tutto sommato non stessero così male, lontani dal loro figlio e dai loro nipoti. 
Però almeno è stato così rispettoso verso mia madre, da non forzarla mai a fare una cosa che non sentiva giusta in cuor suo. 
Come figlia, posso dirti che, con il senno di poi, la scelta di mia madre non è stata sbagliata. Avrei sofferto di più ad andare a trovare degli pseudo-nonni cafoni a cui non interessava nulla di me...

Adesso io non conosco i tuoi genitori, il loro potenziale da nonni...
però un consiglio: non essere così granitico nel chiedere a tua moglie di forzarsi, di cambiare atteggiamento a tutti i costi verso persone che (lo so, è difficile da ammettere) lei non stima. Perchè chiederle di fare l'ipocrita?


----------



## aristocat (18 Novembre 2009)

Amarax, bentornata!!!
come va?
ari


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> non essere così granitico nel chiedere a tua moglie di forzarsi, di cambiare atteggiamento a tutti i costi verso persone che (lo so, è difficile da ammettere) lei non stima. Perchè chiederle di fare l'ipocrita?


Bella domanda, credo non ci si possa escludere da rapporti formali, quello è inevitabile. Ma ho sempre pensato che quando si crea una famiglia sia necessario mantenere le giuste distanze dalla famiglia d'origine. Soprattutto dal punto di vista psicologico.


----------



## Kid (18 Novembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ciao Kid
> quello che dici mi tocca particolarmente, perchè si dà il caso che io sia cresciuta senza la presenza dei nonni (materni e paterni).
> I nonni materni, essendo mancati prima che nascessi, non li ho mai conosciuti; quindi il discorso lo sposto tutto sui nonni paterni.
> Mia madre ha sempre fatto come tua moglie, cercando di tenere tutta la famiglia (anche mio padre) il più possibile alla larga dai suoi suoceri.
> ...



Comprendo il tuo esempio ma calza poco con la mia situazione. Ti assicuro che i miei genitori adorano nostro figlio e hanno fatto di tutto pure per mia moglie. Purtroppo però lei vede certi atteggiamenti di mia madre in particolare come se fossero dei torti nei suoi confronti (il dare la caramella in più al bambino, lasciarlo giocare sul letto, per fare due esempi semplici). 

Io non voglio che lei sia ipocrita, infatti o cambia per davvero, o io di un atteggiamento di "forzato armistizio" non so che farmene, visto che ha fatto solo danni finora.

Mi rendo conto che è anche giusto mantenere certe distanze tra le famiglie, ma nel mio caso ti assicuro che la cosa ha raggiunto livelli insostenibili di "insostenibilità" (lei diventa nevrotica anche solo se mia madre mi chiama per chiedermi come sto). Mia moglie in tutto questo mi da l'impressione di essere gelosa di non so cosa...


----------



## aristocat (18 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Comprendo il tuo esempio ma calza poco con la mia situazione. Ti assicuro che i miei genitori adorano nostro figlio e hanno fatto di tutto pure per mia moglie. Purtroppo però lei vede certi atteggiamenti di mia madre in particolare come se fossero dei torti nei suoi confronti (il dare la caramella in più al bambino, lasciarlo giocare sul letto, per fare due esempi semplici).
> 
> Io non voglio che lei sia ipocrita, infatti o cambia per davvero, o io di un atteggiamento di "forzato armistizio" non so che farmene, visto che ha fatto solo danni finora.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che è anche giusto mantenere certe distanze tra le famiglie, ma nel mio caso ti assicuro che la cosa ha raggiunto livelli insostenibili di "insostenibilità" (lei diventa nevrotica anche solo se mia madre mi chiama per chiedermi come sto). Mia moglie in tutto questo mi da l'impressione di essere gelosa di non so cosa...


Kid, è difficile esprimermi, stando così le cose. 
Forse non è scattata nessuna empatia tra tua moglie e tua madre; 
forse c'è tanta diversità nel carattere, nella visione del mondo...
Non ho elementi in più per darti un consiglio, se non quello di parlarne e parlarne con lei... finchè non capirai cosa la infastidisce davvero dei tuoi parenti; finchè non vi chiarite.


----------



## Pocahontas (18 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Comprendo il tuo esempio ma calza poco con la mia situazione. Ti assicuro che i miei genitori adorano nostro figlio e hanno fatto di tutto pure per mia moglie. Purtroppo però lei vede certi atteggiamenti di mia madre in particolare come se fossero dei torti nei suoi confronti (il dare la caramella in più al bambino, lasciarlo giocare sul letto, per fare due esempi semplici).
> 
> Io non voglio che lei sia ipocrita, infatti o cambia per davvero, o io di un atteggiamento di "forzato armistizio" non so che farmene, visto che ha fatto solo danni finora.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che è anche giusto mantenere certe distanze tra le famiglie, ma nel mio caso ti assicuro che la cosa ha raggiunto livelli insostenibili di "insostenibilità" (lei diventa nevrotica anche solo se mia madre mi chiama per chiedermi come sto). Mia moglie in tutto questo mi da l'impressione di essere gelosa di non so cosa...


Una moglie che si mette contro i genitori del marito per motivi così futili, o è stupida o non è innamorata. I genitori non sono il capro espiatorio delle sue frustrazioni, sono persone che invecchiano e diventano fragili e vanno rispettati, anche quando sbagliano. Mollala!


----------



## ranatan (19 Novembre 2009)

Ciao Kid.
Cavolo, non leggevo da molto e ci sono rimasta male nel sapere che la situazione fra te e tua moglie sia precipitata.
Fate benone ad andare da un terapista di coppia, a noi aveva fatto bene.
Per quel che riguarda la questione parenti non è semplice. Dici che tua moglie sclera per delle futilità ma onestamente, non è che magari i tuoi genitori sono un pò troppo invasivi? Faccio delle ipotesi eh. Tipo...piombano sempre in casa vostra, danno ripetuti consigli su come comportarsi con vostro figlio, svalutano tua moglie, ecc.
In ogno modo il rapporto con i vari suoceri spesso non è semplice (parlo per esperienza) ma bisogna arrivare a trovare un compromesso. Tua moglie non potrà mai amare tua madre se non c'è feeling fra loro, però potrò arrivare ad accettarla. Non mollate, parlatene molto fra di voi...vedrai cha alla fine troverete il modo migliore per gestire la situazione.
Magari cerca di farle capire che per vostro figlio il rapporto con i nonni (sempre che lui ci vada d'accordo) è fondamentale. I bambini si sentono sicuri e amati ed è giusto che con loro facciano cose che magri non si possono permettere con i genitori, i nonni è giusto che vizino un pochino i loro nipotini. Parlo per esperienza personale...prima di avere la seconda bambina ammetto che ero un pò gelosa e infastidita dalle continue attenzioni e "intromissioni" dei nonni...ma adesso ho capito che sono figure importantissime e le mie bimbe sono molto fortunate a poterli avere vicino!
Tu invece come ti rapporti ai suoi genitori?
Un salutone



Kid ha detto:


> Comprendo il tuo esempio ma calza poco con la mia situazione. Ti assicuro che i miei genitori adorano nostro figlio e hanno fatto di tutto pure per mia moglie. Purtroppo però lei vede certi atteggiamenti di mia madre in particolare come se fossero dei torti nei suoi confronti (il dare la caramella in più al bambino, lasciarlo giocare sul letto, per fare due esempi semplici).
> 
> Io non voglio che lei sia ipocrita, infatti o cambia per davvero, o io di un atteggiamento di "forzato armistizio" non so che farmene, visto che ha fatto solo danni finora.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che è anche giusto mantenere certe distanze tra le famiglie, ma nel mio caso ti assicuro che la cosa ha raggiunto livelli insostenibili di "insostenibilità" (lei diventa nevrotica anche solo se mia madre mi chiama per chiedermi come sto). Mia moglie in tutto questo mi da l'impressione di essere gelosa di non so cosa...


----------



## Kid (19 Novembre 2009)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid.
> Cavolo, non leggevo da molto e ci sono rimasta male nel sapere che la situazione fra te e tua moglie sia precipitata.
> Fate benone ad andare da un terapista di coppia, a noi aveva fatto bene.
> Per quel che riguarda la questione parenti non è semplice. Dici che tua moglie sclera per delle futilità ma onestamente, non è che magari i tuoi genitori sono un pò troppo invasivi? Faccio delle ipotesi eh. Tipo...piombano sempre in casa vostra, danno ripetuti consigli su come comportarsi con vostro figlio, svalutano tua moglie, ecc.
> ...


Ciao carissima, è da una vita che non ci sentiamo!

E' esattamente quell oche dice lei. Che per me è più importante mia madre, che è invasiva, che la vuole prevaricare.... Un sacco di cazzate (scusate il termine...) assolutamente non veritiere. Conosco dei suoceri invasivi e cafoni, ma i miei sono ben lontani dall'esserlo. Il suo è puramente pregiudizio e gelosia, anche se non so per quale motivo.

Il mio rapporto con i suoi? Ottimo, mai avuto nulla da ridire. E anche se lo avessi, credo non glie lo farei pesare come sta facendo lei.

Ciao


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, è da una vita che non ci sentiamo!
> 
> E' esattamente quell oche dice lei. Che per me è più importante mia madre, che è invasiva, che la vuole prevaricare.... Un sacco di cazzate (scusate il termine...) assolutamente non veritiere. Conosco dei suoceri invasivi e cafoni, ma i miei sono ben lontani dall'esserlo. Il suo è puramente pregiudizio e gelosia, anche se non so per quale motivo.
> 
> ...


Kid, per esperienza personale ti dico che lei potrebbe vedere cose che tu non noti perche' ci sei abituato. Un comportamento da parte di tua madre che per te  risulta normale, da altri puo' essere visto come invasivo. Non escluderei la possibilita' che tua moglie abbia un po' di ragione.


----------



## Kid (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Kid, per esperienza personale ti dico che lei potrebbe vedere cose che tu non noti perche' ci sei abituato. Un comportamento da parte di tua madre che per te  risulta normale, da altri puo' essere visto come invasivo. Non escluderei la possibilita' che tua moglie abbia un po' di ragione.



Non lo escludo nemmeno io sai, mi sono posto la domanda parecchie volte. Però di una cosa sono sicuro: non son oassassini, vogliono il meglio per noi e il bambino, non giustifico gli atteggiamenti di mia moglie che stanno mandando a quel paese il nostro matrimonio.


----------



## ranatan (19 Novembre 2009)

Ma vostro figlio chi lo tiene (o teneva) quando siete al lavoro?
Magari inconsciamente tua moglie in passato è stata gelosa del fatto che tua madre si prendesse cura del bimbo e soffriva nel vedere quella complicità e affetto che si instaura fra nonna e nipote.
In ogni modo parlatene. Sai cosa mi consigliava la nostra terapista di coppia quando le dicevo che non reggevo il padre di mio marito?
Mi diceva che quando ero con loro avrei dovuto fare come se vedessi uno spettacolo...tirarmi fuori dalla scena e valutare tutto con distacco...solo così avrei evitato di farmi il sangue amaro in quei momenti di forzata comunione.
Quello che però mi ha aiutato è stato il tempo, ho cominciato a cercare di tollerarlo e di volta in volta mi risultava sempre meno fastidioso avere a che fare con lui. Ora mi è indifferente e anzi, spesso sono io a dire a mio marito di invitarlo a pranzo! 
In bocca al lupo




Kid ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, è da una vita che non ci sentiamo!
> 
> E' esattamente quell oche dice lei. Che per me è più importante mia madre, che è invasiva, che la vuole prevaricare.... Un sacco di cazzate (scusate il termine...) assolutamente non veritiere. Conosco dei suoceri invasivi e cafoni, ma i miei sono ben lontani dall'esserlo. Il suo è puramente pregiudizio e gelosia, anche se non so per quale motivo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranatan (19 Novembre 2009)

Ma in sostanza, quante volte a settimana vi vedete con i tuoi genitori?




Kid ha detto:


> Non lo escludo nemmeno io sai, mi sono posto la domanda parecchie volte. Però di una cosa sono sicuro: non son oassassini, vogliono il meglio per noi e il bambino, non giustifico gli atteggiamenti di mia moglie che stanno mandando a quel paese il nostro matrimonio.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo escludo nemmeno io sai, mi sono posto la domanda parecchie volte. Però di una cosa sono sicuro: non son oassassini, vogliono il meglio per noi e il bambino, non giustifico gli atteggiamenti di mia moglie che stanno mandando a quel paese il nostro matrimonio.


Pero' quello che vogliono loro per voi, dovrebbe rimanere con loro. Tu e tua moglie avete creato un nuovo nucleo familiare, gli altri dovrebbero starne fuori i genitori in primis dovrebbero stare ben attenti nel dare consigli... il loro consiglio e' raramente imparziale (ed e' giusto che sia cosi' in un certo senso). Mia opinione ovviamente


----------



## ranatan (19 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' quello che vogliono loro per voi, dovrebbe rimanere con loro. Tu e tua moglie avete creato un nuovo nucleo familiare, gli altri dovrebbero starne fuori i genitori in primis dovrebbero stare ben attenti nel dare consigli... il loro consiglio e' raramente imparziale (ed e' giusto che sia cosi' in un certo senso). Mia opinione ovviamente


 
Sono d'accordo con te.
A meno che loro non si sentano direttamente coinvolti. Mi spiego...metti che kid e sua moglie abbiano in passato, o chiedano tuttora,  ai suoceri di occuparsi a tempo pieno di loro figlio. Beh, in quel caso è capibile che loro "si permettano" anche di dare consigli o di dire qualcosa. In fondo mettono a disposizione il loro tempo e le loro energie per fare un favore (e per loro è anche un piacere) al figlio.


----------



## Kid (19 Novembre 2009)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma vostro figlio chi lo tiene (o teneva) quando siete al lavoro?
> Magari inconsciamente tua moglie in passato è stata gelosa del fatto che tua madre si prendesse cura del bimbo e soffriva nel vedere quella complicità e affetto che si instaura fra nonna e nipote.
> In ogni modo parlatene. Sai cosa mi consigliava la nostra terapista di coppia quando le dicevo che non reggevo il padre di mio marito?
> Mi diceva che quando ero con loro avrei dovuto fare come se vedessi uno spettacolo...tirarmi fuori dalla scena e valutare tutto con distacco...solo così avrei evitato di farmi il sangue amaro in quei momenti di forzata comunione.
> ...



I miei li vedo (perchè ormai lei da loro non viene...) una, massimo due volte in settimana.

Sono soprattutto i suoi di lei (che abitano due piani sotto di noi) a tenere il bambino in nostra assenza. Quando c'è stato bisogno dei miei comunque, non si sono mai tirati indietro, anzi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Novembre 2009)

Già fatto in privato, mi scuso anche qui con Kid per essere intervenuto ed aver espresso la mia opinione nel 3d senza essermi precedentemente informato a sufficienza.


----------



## Kid (19 Novembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già fatto in privato, mi scuso anche qui con Kid per essere intervenuto ed aver espresso la mia opinione nel 3d senza essermi precedentemente informato a sufficienza.


Tranquillo amico... hai solo scoperto in ritardo che pure io somiglio ad un alce.... ahahahah!


----------



## ellina69 (20 Novembre 2009)

ciao a tutti  bello essere ancora insieme 
kid carissimo ... non ho letto tutto il tread, solo qualcosa, ti chiedo quindi in aticipo scusa se esprimo un'opinione parziale. però ..da quello che ho letto pare che il problema dei tuoi genitori stia assumendo un peso eccessivo. ma secondo te: davvero una moglie (e un marito prima di lei) può tradire con un amico di famiglia (e quindi intimità, sesso, doppia vita, menzogne, ecc ecc) prevalentemente perchè ha dei problemi con i suoceri?????? scusate il cinismo ...ma ....mi sembra una motivazione puerile, che - per il mio sentire - non solo non giustifica ma addirittura aggrava l'accaduto. in sostanza: se da tradita mi adduccessero una motivazione simile ...sparerei!!!


----------



## Anna A (20 Novembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti  bello essere ancora insieme
> kid carissimo ... non ho letto tutto il tread, solo qualcosa, ti chiedo quindi in aticipo scusa se esprimo un'opinione parziale. però ..da quello che ho letto pare che il problema dei tuoi genitori stia assumendo un peso eccessivo. ma secondo te: davvero una moglie (e un marito prima di lei) può tradire con un amico di famiglia (e quindi intimità, sesso, doppia vita, menzogne, ecc ecc) prevalentemente perchè ha dei problemi con i suoceri?????? scusate il cinismo ...ma ....mi sembra una motivazione puerile, che - per il mio sentire - non solo non giustifica ma addirittura aggrava l'accaduto. in sostanza: se da tradita mi adduccessero una motivazione simile ...sparerei!!!


ciao Ellina!!!
come stai?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti  bello essere ancora insieme
> kid carissimo ... non ho letto tutto il tread, solo qualcosa, ti chiedo quindi in aticipo scusa se esprimo un'opinione parziale. però ..da quello che ho letto pare che il problema dei tuoi genitori stia assumendo un peso eccessivo. ma secondo te: davvero una moglie (e un marito prima di lei) può tradire con un amico di famiglia (e quindi intimità, sesso, doppia vita, menzogne, ecc ecc) prevalentemente perchè ha dei problemi con i suoceri?????? scusate il cinismo ...ma ....mi sembra una motivazione puerile, che - per il mio sentire - non solo non giustifica ma addirittura aggrava l'accaduto. in sostanza: se da tradita mi adduccessero una motivazione simile ...sparerei!!!


 ciao bellissima! Apri un tread e raccontaci come stai!
Intanto ti rispondo che credo che nel caso di kid ci siano un milione di fattori in ballo.
C'era il rifiuto dei suoceri.
C'era kid che ha deciso di tradire.... credendosi innamorato.
C'era kid che aveva bisogno di nuove emozioni e quella più a portata di mano è il tradimento.
C'era la moglie di kid che, informata e ferita, anzichè parlare, ha voluto ferire.
Diciamo che il fatto di odiare i suoceri fa parte di un meccanismo della moglie di kid in cui c'è lei e il mondo contro. Credo sia così da quello che lui ci racconta. Lei si sente in conflitto con tutti e non capita.. .per cui anzichè spiegarsi e parlare agisce.... anche ora vorrebbe fare così: seppellire sotto il tappeto la polvere e andare avanti ignorando il passato e con un pò di sforzi. 
Ma prima vanno capite le ragioni!
D'altro canto penso che kid semplifichi la situazione: la terapista avrà individuato UNO dei problemi, ma non penso sia ancora andata a fondo! E penso che anche kid, stanco di analisi, si aggrappi a questa sola cosa pensando che, risoltala, si andrà avanti come prima di ogni tradimento.
Quello che kid non sta tenendo in conto è che prima di subire il torto lui l'ha fatto. E quello che non ha mai chiarito davvero è il perchè. Lo stesso sua moglie... dovrebbero analizzare ancora più a fondo le cose.... e solo dopo si potrà dire se si può andare avanti o no...
MA ci vuole pazienza e sembra che l'abbiano entrambi esaurita... forse per loro non vale più la pena mettercela?!?!?


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ciao bellissima! Apri un tread e raccontaci come stai!
> Intanto ti rispondo che credo che nel caso di kid ci siano un milione di fattori in ballo.
> C'era il rifiuto dei suoceri.
> C'era kid che ha deciso di tradire.... credendosi innamorato.
> ...



A me lei sembra ben disposta a provarci, questo glie lo devo concedere. Oltretutto con le lune che mi vengono e dopo quello che le ho detto, credo che solo una persona convinta riuscirebbe ad andare avanti. Il problema ora sono io, mi perdo in stupidaggini che però poi mi rovinano l'umore (tipo il pensiero di quante volte abbiano fatto sesso... non le credo che sia successo solo una volta), oppure rimango assente, molto freddo e poco disposto anche ai bisogni sessuali. Non c'è scintilla in me, ma la cosa che mi consola è che mi manca la magia, vorrei ritrovarla. Ma la sento lontana, irraggiungibile.


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> A me lei sembra ben disposta a provarci, questo glie lo devo concedere. Oltretutto con le lune che mi vengono e dopo quello che le ho detto, credo che solo una persona convinta riuscirebbe ad andare avanti. Il problema ora sono io, mi perdo in stupidaggini che però poi mi rovinano l'umore (tipo il pensiero di quante volte abbiano fatto sesso... non le credo che sia successo solo una volta), oppure rimango assente, molto freddo e poco disposto anche ai bisogni sessuali. Non c'è scintilla in me, ma la cosa che mi consola è che mi manca la magia, vorrei ritrovarla. Ma la sento lontana, irraggiungibile.



E poi ci sono le giornate come queste, dove non succede nulla di particolare ma dove la serenità dei bei tempi andati si riaffaccia timidamente alla porta della nostra vita. E allora penso: e se sbagliassi a volerla lasciare? E se dovessi solo avere pazienza, pian piano, riacquistare fiducia, fregarmene dei suoi e dei miei errori e andare avanti, come vada vada.

Sono le giornata come oggi, dove lei torna ad essere mia moglie, dove i brutti pensieri vengono affogati dalle piccole e dolci quotidinità o routine che dir si voglia, che mi fanno ricordare il perchè ci siamo sposati, come eravamo e potremmo ancora essere, forse... lentamente...


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2009)

*....*



Kid ha detto:


> E poi ci sono le giornate come queste, dove non succede nulla di particolare ma dove la serenità dei bei tempi andati si riaffaccia timidamente alla porta della nostra vita. E allora penso: e se sbagliassi a volerla lasciare? E se dovessi solo avere pazienza, pian piano, riacquistare fiducia, fregarmene dei suoi e dei miei errori e andare avanti, come vada vada.
> 
> Sono le giornata come oggi, dove lei torna ad essere mia moglie, dove i brutti pensieri vengono affogati dalle piccole e dolci quotidinità o routine che dir si voglia, che mi fanno ricordare il perchè ci siamo sposati, come eravamo e potremmo ancora essere, forse... lentamente...


Sinceramente non so che provi, ma penso che anche tu abbia le idee molto annebbiate sui tuoi attuali sentimenti.
La sensazione é che tu sia inconsapevolmente in pieno periodo sabbatico, e che quello che cerchi intensamente, non é tanto sapere cosa sarà, ma che avvenga in fretta... vorresti decidere cosa sia davvero meglio e non restare in questo dubbio che ti attanaglia anche se hai già quasi deciso. 

Hai parlato di tuoi e suoi errori; rifletti su questi e decidi se sia impossibile applicare un "condono" ad entrambi e provare a vivere con calma e tranquillità per un breve periodo.  Se vedrai che proprio non ci sono appigli, avrai la consapevolezza di aver tentato tutto, senza risultati, e la tua coscienza potrà quietare i tuoi dubbi.
Bruja


----------



## evergreen (23 Novembre 2009)

kid...nel mio piccolo di esperienza vissuta da poco...vedo il tuo finale sopratutto dalle ultime battute che hai riportato ..es. invasivita' dei tuoi genitori.... che strumentalizza. insomma kid ti sta mettendo alle corde...e nn per costruire bada bene...nn ne sara' cosciente o cerca prorpio quello cioe' un tuo gesto incolsulto...che strumentalizzera' per sfancularti e metterti definitivamente al tappeto...gioca in anticipo..creati subito nuovi spazi ed estromettila...tanto starle vicino e farle la guardia nn serve a niente...lei gia' si sara' mossa,confidata,preparata al distacco ma tu sembri ancora speranzoso in un rimedio...e' chiaro che nei mesi vedrai la mia visione affermarsi..percio' preparati subito al colpo ... creati nuovi spazi ..in silenzio,come sta facedendo lei...estromettila...


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid...nel mio piccolo di esperienza vissuta da poco...vedo il tuo finale sopratutto dalle ultime battute che hai riportato ..es. invasivita' dei tuoi genitori.... che strumentalizza. insomma kid ti sta mettendo alle corde...e nn per costruire bada bene...nn ne sara' cosciente o cerca prorpio quello cioe' un tuo gesto incolsulto...che strumentalizzera' per sfancularti e metterti definitivamente al tappeto...gioca in anticipo..creati subito nuovi spazi ed estromettila...tanto starle vicino e farle la guardia nn serve a niente...lei gia' si sara' mossa,confidata,preparata al distacco ma tu sembri ancora speranzoso in un rimedio...e' chiaro che nei mesi vedrai la mia visione affermarsi..percio' preparati subito al colpo ... creati nuovi spazi ..in silenzio,come sta facedendo lei...estromettila...


Dici? A me lei sembra davvero convinta di volerci provare... forse sarò scemo io a fidarmi, ma credimi, l'aria a casa è pesante, eppure lei è ancora lì con me e non è facile....


----------



## evergreen (23 Novembre 2009)

allora fidati tu...se l'aria e' pesante..anche se dice che vuole provare , etc etc...nn e' cosi'...ti sta mettendo alle corde...fanno cosi' ; appena sgarri vedi che succede...ritirati nella tua quotidianeta' e fatti le cose tue...cerca di esternarti..cosi' dal di fuori vedi le cose con piu' lucidita'...


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> allora fidati tu...se l'aria e' pesante..anche se dice che vuole provare , etc etc...nn e' cosi'...ti sta mettendo alle corde...fanno cosi' ; appena sgarri vedi che succede...ritirati nella tua quotidianeta' e fatti le cose tue...cerca di esternarti..cosi' dal di fuori vedi le cose con piu' lucidita'...



Mah, posso anche provarci... in fondo sto già abbastanza sulle mie.


----------



## evergreen (23 Novembre 2009)

ecco...ma senza farglielo pesare .. sorridente , carino...palestra lavoro ..a casa affettuoso con i figli..ma rinchiuditi nei tuoi spazi


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> ecco...ma senza farglielo pesare .. sorridente , carino...palestra lavoro ..a casa affettuoso con i figli..ma rinchiuditi nei tuoi spazi



Si tranquillo, un pò quello che sto facendo da un pò....


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2009)

*Kid*

Ben ritrovato.....e in bocca al lupo....tu sai che son pessimista di natura.....!!


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ben ritrovato.....e in bocca al lupo....tu sai che son pessimista di natura.....!!



Non è che io sia l'ottimismo in persona eh... :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> ecco...ma senza farglielo pesare .. sorridente , carino...palestra lavoro ..a casa affettuoso con i figli..ma rinchiuditi nei tuoi spazi


 così lavora solo lei sulla ricostruzione, da sola?
i gusci sono facilissimi da costuire quanto difficili da abbattere.
I tradimenti (DUE!) sono stati due gusci. Contro le reciproche insicurezze e i silenzi... contro la paura.... 
Ora hanno la possibilità, avendo rotto quei gusci, di parlarsi. E parlarsi. E parlarsi.
E riprovare.
Oppure sprecare tutto, ricostruendo altri gusci.
Kid, io penso che tu sia molto bravo a scrivere. Dovresti scrivere un diario, come fossero lettere a lei. Ogni sera aggiungere qualche riga o pagina. Parlarle. Scriverle come stai, come ti sei sentito durante quella giornata... .Cercare un dialogo sui sentimenti. Ma senza farglielo leggere per un pò... potresti pure chiedere a lei di farlo. E leggere i reciproci diari dopo alcune settimane.
Non perdere il contatto.
Se senti che si può ancora salvare, lotta. Se no molla ora. Ma io credo che tu sappia ciò che senti...


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> così lavora solo lei sulla ricostruzione, da sola?
> i gusci sono facilissimi da costuire quanto difficili da abbattere.
> I tradimenti (DUE!) sono stati due gusci. Contro le reciproche insicurezze e i silenzi... contro la paura....
> Ora hanno la possibilità, avendo rotto quei gusci, di parlarsi. E parlarsi. E parlarsi.
> ...



A tal proposito: ma lo sai che stavo quasi pensando di farle leggere il forum? Secondo te sarebbe una cosa sbagliata?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> A tal proposito: ma lo sai che stavo quasi pensando di farle leggere il forum? Secondo te sarebbe una cosa sbagliata?


a che cosa le servirebbe secondo te?


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a che cosa le servirebbe secondo te?



Mah, alla fin fine io lo uso proprio come se fosse un diario... rileggendo i miei vecchi post, ho avuto la sensazione di leggere la storia di qualcun altro... magari se lo leggesse lei, senza avermi davanti, capirebbe di più certi miei dubbi e comportamenti.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, alla fin fine io lo uso proprio come se fosse un diario... rileggendo i miei vecchi post, ho avuto la sensazione di leggere la storia di qualcun altro... magari se lo leggesse lei, senza avermi davanti, capirebbe di più certi miei dubbi e comportamenti.


Ciao Kid!
Ma questo non è un ennesima manifestazione di narcisismo? Guarda quel che ho pensato, scritto, veduto, sentito....

Vedo una donna, correggimi se sbaglio, che proprio da questo tuo egocentrismo è un po' sfuggita...!

Baci!


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Kid!
> Ma questo non è un ennesima manifestazione di narcisismo? Guarda quel che ho pensato, scritto, veduto, sentito....
> 
> Vedo una donna, correggimi se sbaglio, che proprio da questo tuo egocentrismo è un po' sfuggita...!
> ...


Vabbè dai, non è che avrei proprio da vantarmi delle cose che scrivo qui....


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, alla fin fine io lo uso proprio come se fosse un diario... rileggendo i miei vecchi post, ho avuto la sensazione di leggere la storia di qualcun altro... magari se lo leggesse lei, senza avermi davanti, capirebbe di più certi miei dubbi e comportamenti.


 secondo me la differenza è che qui tu scrivi per te... in un diario scriveresti per lei, a lei.... 
per dirle come stai oggi e cosa ti ha fatto stare bene e cosa male... 
per dirle che ancora ci speri... e che hai paura.
Qui tendi a rispondere a noi, a dire solo come stai male, giustamente, ma siamo uno sfogo... io non penso che lei capirebbe.
Penso che per farle capire dovresti aprire il cuore a lei e per lei. Dovresti urare parole per non ferirla e parole per renderle tutto chiaro. Cose che con noi ovviamente non ti interessano....


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, non è che avrei proprio da vantarmi delle cose che scrivo qui....


 non è vantarsi..... è che.... al centro ci sei tu!!!
E va bene, ma solo qui!
Davanti a lei... dovresti mettere lei al centro, la vostra famiglia e storia... e scordarti un pò di kid....
Come?
Ad esempio qui scrivi che ti pare che il problema principale sia che lei vede male la tua famiglia e te ne lamenti.
Nel diario per lei dovresti scrivere che capisci come questo sia uno dei problemi e che riconosci che ci sono ragioni varie alla base.. come anche riconosci che questa cosa ti fa stare male e sentire rifiutato.... 
Mi spiego?


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è vantarsi..... è che.... al centro ci sei tu!!!
> E va bene, ma solo qui!
> Davanti a lei... dovresti mettere lei al centro, la vostra famiglia e storia... e scordarti un pò di kid....
> Come?
> ...


Capito capito... non male come idea... come al solito!


----------



## Kid (27 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Capito capito... non male come idea... come al solito!



Mi allaccio al thread di MAgenta...

Quanto è difficiletornare alla normalità, far finta che nulla sia successo...

Alti e bassi in continuazione... spero di poter dire tra qualche mese che ne è valsa la pena.


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2009)

*sbagliato*



Kid ha detto:


> Mi allaccio al thread di MAgenta...
> 
> Quanto è difficiletornare alla normalità, far finta che nulla sia successo...
> 
> Alti e bassi in continuazione... spero di poter dire tra qualche mese che ne è valsa la pena.


Tu devi agire come se già sai che ne varrà la pena!!!
Quello che trapela nei tuoi scritti in cui sono intervenuta poco perché tii é stato detto già quello che pensavo anch'io, é che tu sei sempre autoreferenziale.
Prova semplicemente ad usare più il noi e meno l'io. Rimarco questa sensazione perché tu a mio avviso sei slegato dal contesto comune e sei fossilizzato nel "risolvere le tue sensazioni".
Giusto per carità ma poco risolvente, ed alla fine quel che vuoi veramemnte non é stare in un rapporto che sia piacevole e rispondente?  

Dice bene Grande, prova ad accettare il tuo sentirti rifiutato ed affrontarlo come una sensazione che devi vincere, risolvere in te stesso, e poi sarai in grado di comunicarlo a lei come disagio che vuoi superare. Nella coppia si deve suggerire non pretendere, facilitare non fermarsi in attesa, vivere in attesa di vivere meglio.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi allaccio al thread di MAgenta...
> 
> Quanto è difficiletornare alla normalità, far finta che nulla sia successo...
> 
> Alti e bassi in continuazione... spero di poter dire tra qualche mese che ne è valsa la pena.


Dico la mia (e sconto di base il fatto di non essere stata tradita, quindi su questo non vi posso capire fino in fondo).

Se non c'è una volontà ATTIVA del traditore, non credo si possa recuperare alcunché.

Si rimane nel brodino...e la nave inesorabilmente naufragherà.


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu devi agire come se già sai che ne varrà la pena!!!
> Quello che trapela nei tuoi scritti in cui sono intervenuta poco perché tii é stato detto già quello che pensavo anch'io, é che tu sei sempre autoreferenziale.
> 
> Bruja



Hai ragione... ma ci sto lavorando su... pure la psicologa me l'ha fatto notare.


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dico la mia (e sconto di base il fatto di non essere stata tradita, quindi su questo non vi posso capire fino in fondo).
> 
> Se non c'è una volontà ATTIVA del traditore, non credo si possa recuperare alcunché.
> 
> Si rimane nel brodino...e la nave inesorabilmente naufragherà.



Solo che la propositività nel tradito è una componente difficile da seguire...

Bisogna prima lavorare sulla propria autostima, imho.


----------



## Amarax (29 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Solo che la propositività nel tradito è una componente difficile da seguire...
> 
> *Bisogna prima lavorare sulla propria autostima, imho*.



Io per quanto faccia...non la ritrovo.:unhappy:
La sto cercando...altrove:sorriso:


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Domenica passata davvero, davvero, davvero bene. Era da tempo che non passavamo un wekend così sereno insieme.

Il segreto? Ogni qual volta mi vengono brutti pensieri in testa, comincio a pensare con tutte le mie forze ad altro, meglio se sono cavolate. Ultimamente ci riesco più spesso di una volta, prima mi sentivo come una radio rotta che non riuscivo a sintonizzare, ora ho più controllo dei miei pensieri.

Avanti così, alla prossima seduta buone notizie per la dottoressa Corna!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2009)

il DENIAL aiuta ma non è una soluzione di largo respiro, eh!


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il DENIAL aiuta ma non è una soluzione di largo respiro, eh!



Porta pazienza Vere, al momento è il massimo che riesco a fare!


----------



## Magenta (30 Novembre 2009)

C'è da dire che capisco la moglie.
Magari Kid non vede queste piccole "intrusioni" o le vede e le ritiene magari delle tenerezze in più dei nonni verso il nipotino.
Anche io ho un rapporto un pò conflittuale con i suoceri. 
Non ho figli quindi il mio metro di giudizio non può essere pari a chi ne ha. 
Ma anche mia suocera ha queste piccole intrusioni nel quotidiano che potrebbero essere scambiate per gentilezze dal mio compagno.
Ogni volta che lui va a trovarla torna pieno di (prelibati) manicaretti che lei ha cucinato per lui e che ci riempiono il frigo per una settimana. Va benissimo, ma potrebbe saltare frasi simil-simpatiche come: che magro che ti vedo! aspetta che ti dà qualcosa la mamma da mangiare!
E' una frecciatina diretta a me che non ci sono mai a pranzo e che non gli preparo,spesso per mancanza di tempo,cibi prelibati e ricchi di proteine!
Oppure il fatto che abbia insistito a lavare lei le sue camicie perchè "bisogna sapere come lavarle, tu non lo fai bene". Va benissimo,panni da lavare e stirare in meno,ma vogliamo vedere la frecciatina che mi ha lanciato?
Sono piccole cose antipatiche che mi fanno un pò tremare le ginocchia quando penso: E quando avrò un figlio vorrai insegnarmi anche come fare la mamma NEL GIUSTO MODO?
Per ora abbiamo un cane, che quando andiamo a casa sua lei rimpilza di nascosto di qualsiasi cosa: formaggi pecorini, insaccati, faraona, dolci. E che lui puntualmente vomita 3 minuti dopo sul tappeto perchè ovviamente non tollera a livello di stomaco. E io la guardo e lei "oddio,ma io non gli ho dato nulla,solo un pò di prosciutto" ma se c'è un intero pranzo di Natale sul tappeto dai!!! ma cosa dici...
Insomma, cosine così...che non saranno catastrofiche ma che alla lunga snervano assai.

Non dico assolumente che i genitori di Kid siano così,ma magari hanno degli atteggiamenti verso la nuora che possono ferirla, che la fanno sentire inadeguata, o sminuirla come mamma.


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> C'è da dire che capisco la moglie.
> Magari Kid non vede queste piccole "intrusioni" o le vede e le ritiene magari delle tenerezze in più dei nonni verso il nipotino.
> Anche io ho un rapporto un pò conflittuale con i suoceri.
> Non ho figli quindi il mio metro di giudizio non può essere pari a chi ne ha.
> ...



Ok ok, ci può anche stare per carità... e quindi... tradisci?


----------



## Magenta (30 Novembre 2009)

No, non volevo dire quello.
La mia era solo una riflessione sull'ultima parte del thread, quella in cui si parlava dei genitori e dei conflitti che si possono creare con i suoceri.
Il perchè del tradimento ha da ricercarsi in tutt'altro campo secondo me, non si tradisce perchè la suocera fa saltare sul letto tuo figlio.
Ma il rapporto conflittuale con la suocera può portare a delle frustrazioni che magari sono più grandi di quanto tu non riesca a vedere o capire, e le frustrazioni portano ad aver voglia di leggerezza, e la leggerezza si può tradurre in un tradimento.
Perchè nell'attimo in cui sei con l'amante (forse) hai la testa libera, e vuota dai problemi. Tradire non è ASSOLUTAMENTE la soluzione, a nessun problema. Ma forse in quei momenti ci si allegerisce.
Questa è anche un' auto-analisi Kid,perchè riflettendo sulle cause del tradimento subito da te, rifletto anche su quello subito da me.
E penso che a volte le frustrazioni della vita portino a cercare delle vie di fuga che rendano il tutto più leggero. Al momento. Poi invece si rivelano un "di più" di cui si poteva fare a meno...


----------



## Grande82 (30 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok ok, ci può anche stare per carità... e quindi... tradisci?


 TU l'hai tradita... te lo ricordi?
Perchè?


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> No, non volevo dire quello.
> La mia era solo una riflessione sull'ultima parte del thread, quella in cui si parlava dei genitori e dei conflitti che si possono creare con i suoceri.
> Il perchè del tradimento ha da ricercarsi in tutt'altro campo secondo me, non si tradisce perchè la suocera fa saltare sul letto tuo figlio.
> Ma il rapporto conflittuale con la suocera può portare a delle frustrazioni che magari sono più grandi di quanto tu non riesca a vedere o capire, e le frustrazioni portano ad aver voglia di leggerezza, e la leggerezza si può tradurre in un tradimento.
> ...



ok ora ho capito...

Giusta riflessione che condivido.


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> TU l'hai tradita... te lo ricordi?
> Perchè?



Io l'ho tradita anche per via del rapporto che aveva lei con i miei genitori.

E perchè la vita che avevo, che oggi rimpiango, nella sua normalità aveva cominciato a spaventarmi inesplicabilmente.


----------



## Magenta (30 Novembre 2009)

Ti spaventava la tua vita Kid?
Ma ti spaventava la normalità della vita di coppia, oppure la prevedibilità?
Perchè capirei un uomo che sente magari il "peso" di una fidanzata che aspetta la proposta di matrimonio, oppure la "paura" di un uomo che sta per diventare padre e pensa che la sua vita venga ingabbiata ma...
tu eri un uomo già sposato e già con un figlio che ami tantissimo,quindi mi chiedo,se vuoi dirmelo,cosa poteva spaventarti? La normalità? lo scorrere del tran tran quotidiano senza sorprese, senza trasgressione?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Io l'ho tradita anche per via del rapporto che aveva lei con i miei genitori.
> 
> E perchè la vita che avevo, che oggi rimpiango, nella sua normalità aveva cominciato a spaventarmi inesplicabilmente.


 ti pare poco come cosa su cui riflettere?


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ti spaventava la tua vita Kid?
> Ma ti spaventava la normalità della vita di coppia, oppure la prevedibilità?
> Perchè capirei un uomo che sente magari il "peso" di una fidanzata che aspetta la proposta di matrimonio, oppure la "paura" di un uomo che sta per diventare padre e pensa che la sua vita venga ingabbiata ma...
> tu eri un uomo già sposato e già con un figlio che ami tantissimo,quindi mi chiedo,se vuoi dirmelo,cosa poteva spaventarti? La normalità? lo scorrere del tran tran quotidiano senza sorprese, senza trasgressione?



Io ho avuto una adolescenza fin troppo tranquilla. Diciamo che ho voluta provarla anch'io ma... fuori tempo massimo!

Quando mia moglie è rimasta incinta ero al settimo cielo. Eravamo davvero una bella famigliola. Poi non so come e perchè, un giorno la mia vita non mi bastava più. Avevo bisogno di qualcosa di diverso, mi spaventava la routine (che ora per me invece è una qualità eccezionale in un rapporto, se presa come si dovrebbe), mi vedevo bravo papà e marito a vita e... mi sono spaventato, mi era venuta voglia di evadere. Poi sono tornato in me, ma forse era troppo tardi.

Mi manca ciò che eravamo, sono 2 anni che scrivo su questo forum ormai e nonostante io voglia bene a tutti i membri che, chi più chi meno, mi hanno aiutato, gradirei frequentare posti più leggeri ora... Ho voglia di normalità, routine, rivoglio la mia vita.

Prima io e poi mia moglie... avremo mai pace?


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti pare poco come cosa su cui riflettere?



No, non è poco, non l'ho mai pensato.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Novembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non è poco, non l'ho mai pensato.


 kid, io penso che tu abbia visto in faccia te stesso con gli occhi della morte e il tuo viso era lo stesso di allora: lavoratore, padre, sposato, cos'altro ti mancava?
MA l'amante ti dava la possibilità di rimettere in gioco tutto. Di riprendere a lottare, modificarti, evolvere.... magari sfuggire alla morte camuffandoti.
Penso che dovresti approfondire questo tema dalla dottoressa Corna.... 
TI abbraccio forte perchè so quanto è dura per te!


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, io penso che tu abbia visto in faccia te stesso con gli occhi della morte e il tuo viso era lo stesso di allora: lavoratore, padre, sposato, cos'altro ti mancava?
> MA l'amante ti dava la possibilità di rimettere in gioco tutto. Di riprendere a lottare, modificarti, evolvere.... magari sfuggire alla morte camuffandoti.
> Penso che dovresti approfondire questo tema dalla dottoressa Corna....
> TI abbraccio forte perchè so quanto è dura per te!



Ogni volta che apri una nuova porta sul mio umore, riesci sempre a beccarmi impreparato e a farmi pensare "perchè non c'ho pensato prima?".


----------



## Magenta (1 Dicembre 2009)

L'ho scritto anche sul mio thread, ma a te lo chiedo qui: come fai ad essere certo (se di certezza si tratta) che lei non ti tradirà di nuovo?


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto anche sul mio thread, ma a te lo chiedo qui: come fai ad essere certo (se di certezza si tratta) che lei non ti tradirà di nuovo?



Non ne sono certo, come non posso essere certo che non la tradirò più nemmeno io. Ma non ho paura.

Una possibilità glie l'ho data perchè è mia moglie, una seconda volta significherebbe solo che ho sbagliato a darle fiducia.

Io non credo che lei voglia una fine simile per entrambi. Glie l'ho anche detto: se mai smettessi di amarmi, lasciami ma non azzardarti a tradirmi di nuovo, perchè ti tolgo il saluto.


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ne sono certo, come non posso essere certo che non la tradirò più nemmeno io. Ma non ho paura.
> 
> Una possibilità glie l'ho data perchè è mia moglie, una seconda volta significherebbe solo che ho sbagliato a darle fiducia.
> 
> Io non credo che lei voglia una fine simile per entrambi. Glie l'ho anche detto: *se mai smettessi di amarmi, lasciami ma non azzardarti a tradirmi di nuovo, perchè ti tolgo il saluto*.


seriamente... ma vi siete traditi sul serio o avete fatto finta?
non so.. più leggo di voi e più sento un sottofondo di calma piatta con rari sprazzi di vitalità..
vi siete traditi come si può tradire il panettiere andando un giorno a comprare il pane da un'altra parte sapendo che sareste cmq tornati da lui il giorno dopo, più o meno...
pathos rasentante lo zero o quasi.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> seriamente... ma vi siete traditi sul serio o avete fatto finta?
> non so.. più leggo di voi e più sento un sottofondo di calma piatta con rari sprazzi di vitalità..
> vi siete traditi come si può tradire il panettiere andando un giorno a comprare il pane da un'altra parte sapendo che sareste cmq tornati da lui il giorno dopo.
> pathos rasentante lo zero o quasi.


 ho la stessa sensazione. anche per il fatto che il tradimento di lei è arrivato sulla scia di quello di lui e non si riesce a venire a capo di chi è veramente il traditore e chi il tradito.


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho la stessa sensazione. anche per il fatto che il tradimento di lei è arrivato sulla scia di quello di lui e* non si riesce a venire a capo di chi è veramente il traditore e chi il tradito.*


più che altro mi chiedo dove siano finiti quei bei drammoni tipici italiani in caso di corna..
mi viene in mente alberto sordi in scopone scientifico, per dire.. te lo ricordi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro mi chiedo dove siano finiti quei bei drammoni tipici italiani in caso di corna..
> mi viene in mente alberto sordi in scopone scientifico, per dire.. te lo ricordi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ma è quello delle sberlone?


----------



## Mari' (1 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *più che altro mi chiedo dove siano finiti quei bei drammoni tipici italiani* in caso di corna..
> mi viene in mente alberto sordi in scopone scientifico, per dire.. te lo ricordi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Annarella mia bella:  

*E' un mondo difficile
e vita intensa
felicita' a momenti
e futuro incerto
il fuoco e l'acqua
con certa calma
serata di vento
e nostra piccola vita
e nostro grande cuore*

Porque voy a creer yo en el amor
si non me entiende no me comprenden tal como yo soy
Porque voy a creer yo en el amor
si me traiciona y me abandona cuando major estoy
No sabemos muy bien entre tu y yo
y aunque parezca no tienes la culpa la culpa es del amor

E' un mondo difficile
e vita intensa
felicita' a momenti
e futuro incerto

No puedo convencer a mi corazon
si yo no dudo y estoy seguro que el tiene razon
No voy a asesinar esa sensacion
si yo la quiero yo la deseo aunque me de' dolor
Yo no quiero sufrir pero aqui' estoy
y estoy sufriendo y no me arrepiento me cago en el amor

E' un mondo difficile
e vita intensa
felicita' a momenti
e futuro incerto
il fuoco e l'acqua
con certa calma
sonata di vento
e nostra piccola vita
e nostro grande cuore

Porque voy a creer yo en el amor
si non me entiende no me comprenden tal como soy yo
Porque voy a creer yo en el amor
si me traiciona y me abandona cuando major estoy
No sabemos muy bien entre tu y yo
y aunque parezca no tienes la culpa la culpa es del amor
Yo no quiero sufrir pero aqui' estoy
y estoy sufriendo y no me arrepiento (me cago en el amor) me cago en el amor

Me cago en el amor
Me cago en el amor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpxTNHMVpp0


*Sperare che il mondo ti tratti bene perché sei una brava persona è come pensare che un toro non ti attaccherà solo perché sei vegetariano. *
( Dennis Wholey )

:carneval::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho la stessa sensazione. anche per il fatto che il tradimento di lei è arrivato sulla scia di quello di lui e non si riesce a venire a capo di chi è veramente il traditore e chi il tradito.


 
E' molto semplice: siamo entrambi cornuti. Scenate ce ne sono state e nemmeno tanto piccole e indolori... però dopo un pò è meglio darsi una calmata e ragionare.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Annarella mia bella:
> 
> *E' un mondo difficile*
> *e vita intensa*
> ...


 
Splendida questa canzone.


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è quello delle sberlone?


più che altro ricordo bene il monologo sconsolato di sordi sull'ape, di ritorno da una partita persa, quando pensa che sua moglie lo tradisca. un capolavoro...


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Annarella mia bella:
> 
> *E' un mondo difficile*
> *e vita intensa*
> ...


serata di vento, fuoco e acqua..
bella immagine..
ma nel caso di kid a me sembra tutto come una vacanza prenotata un anno prima per paura di non trovare posto...


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> serata di vento, fuoco e acqua..
> bella immagine..
> ma nel caso di kid a me sembra tutto come una vacanza prenotata un anno prima per paura di non trovare posto...


 
Mi sottovaluti... quando vado in paranoia e comincio a sbraitare sono davvero melodrammatico.


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sottovaluti... quando vado in paranoia e comincio a sbraitare sono davvero melodrammatico.


non è vero che ti sottovaluto.
no, piuttosto mi sei caro e vorrei per te un po' più di passione nel vivere le emozioni.. ma è come se tu avessi paura di "farti male".


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è vero che ti sottovaluto.
> no, piuttosto mi sei caro e vorrei per te un po' più di passione nel vivere le emozioni.. ma è come se tu avessi paura di "farti male".



Va bene, va bene... certe volte (sempre) cerco comunque di non lasciarmi prendere troppo la mano. Ho paura di dire cose troppo "personali" e cattive.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Va bene, va bene... certe volte (sempre) cerco comunque di non lasciarmi prendere troppo la mano. Ho paura di dire cose troppo "personali" e cattive.



Signore e signori, oggi si celebra il tredicesimo giorno senza ombra di litigi nella coppia.

Sono commosso. Avanti così!


----------



## Anna A (2 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Signore e signori, oggi si celebra il tredicesimo giorno senza ombra di litigi nella coppia.
> 
> Sono commosso. Avanti così!


sei felice?


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei felice?



Ora sono sereno. E credimi, PER ORA mi basta.


----------



## Magenta (5 Dicembre 2009)

La felicità è così dura da raggiungere. Ma essere sereni è già un primo traguardo.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> La felicità è così dura da raggiungere. Ma essere sereni è già un primo traguardo.



Un veloce aggiornamento: ancora serenità, la felicità vera la vedo ancora con il binocolo.

Non so quanto conti l'entusiasmo della situazione, ma Sabato mi ha detto pure un bel "ti amo".

Speriamo và....


----------



## Amarax (10 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Un veloce aggiornamento: ancora serenità, la felicità vera la vedo ancora con il binocolo.
> 
> Non so quanto conti l'entusiasmo della situazione, ma Sabato mi ha detto pure un bel "ti amo".
> 
> Speriamo và....


 
Spero ti vada bene.
o anche ho avuto un ti amo dal mio traditore. Gli ho risposto " non ti credo...non ti credo più". 
E detto fra di noi credo fermamente di fare bene a non credergli.


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Spero ti vada bene.
> o anche ho avuto un ti amo dal mio traditore. Gli ho risposto " non ti credo...non ti credo più".
> E detto fra di noi credo fermamente di fare bene a non credergli.


 
Amarax, ma nel vostro caso si trattava di una relazione vera e propria durata anni..
nel caso di kid e sua moglie erano corna telefonate, nel senso che sia lui che lei non hanno mai messo a rischio la loro unione per l'altra storia.
cioè, alt, hanno rischiato cmq, ma solo per gli effetti, ma non che per loro fosse in discussione il loro matrimonio.
tuo marito è andato oltre, perché nonostante la scoperta, ha continuato cmq a vedere e frequentare l'altra.


----------



## pink (10 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Un veloce aggiornamento: ancora serenità, la felicità vera la vedo ancora con il binocolo.
> 
> Non so quanto conti l'entusiasmo della situazione, ma Sabato mi ha detto pure un bel "ti amo".
> 
> Speriamo và....


Se e' stato spontaneo e non su richiesta un po' piu' felice io lo sarei :up:


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2009)

pink ha detto:


> Se e' stato spontaneo e non su richiesta un po' piu' felice io lo sarei :up:



L'ultima cosa che devo fare ora, è dubitare di lei...

Le voglio credere.


----------



## Amarax (10 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Amarax, ma nel vostro caso si trattava di una relazione vera e propria durata anni..
> nel caso di kid e sua moglie erano corna telefonate, nel senso che sia lui che lei non hanno mai messo a rischio la loro unione per l'altra storia.
> cioè, alt, hanno rischiato cmq, ma solo per gli effetti, ma non che per loro fosse in discussione il loro matrimonio.
> tuo marito è andato oltre, *perché nonostante la scoperta*, ha continuato cmq a vedere e frequentare l'altra.



le scoperte sono state tante in questi anni...e io mi faccio tutte ste seghe per il mio amico....mah!
il rischio cmq lo hanno corso anche loro...e pesantemente vissuto.:unhappy:
speriamo che ora vada meglio il tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> L'ultima cosa che devo fare ora, è dubitare di lei...
> 
> Le voglio credere.


 Oggi l'ascoltavo e ho pensato a te ...a voi... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAXIFF-iDiI


----------



## Magenta (11 Dicembre 2009)

E pensare che nei miei momenti di umore nero,è proprio una canzone di giorgia che mi viene in mente, ma questa:

Sono gocce di memoria 
Queste lacrime nuove 
Siamo anime in una storia 
Incancellabile 
Le infinte volte che 
Mi verrai a cercare nelle mie stanze vuote 
Inestimabile 
E’ inafferrabile la tua assenza che mi appartiene 
Siamo indivisibili 
Siamo uguali e fragili 
E siamo già così lontani 
Con il gelo nella mente 
Sto correndo verso te 
Siamo nella stessa sorte 
Che tagliente ci cambierà 
Aspettiamo solo un segno 
Un destino, un’eternità 
E dimmi come posso fare per raggiungerti adesso 
Per raggiungerti adesso, per raggiungere te 
Siamo gocce di un passato 
Che non può più tornare 
Questo tempo ci ha tradito, è inafferabile 
Racconterò di te 
Inventerò per te quello che non abbiamo 
Le promesse sono infrante 
Come pioggia su di noi 
Le parole sono stanche, ma so che tu mi ascolterai 
Aspettiamo un altro viaggio, un destino, una verità 
E dimmi come posso fare per raggiungerti adesso 
Per raggiungerti adesso, per raggiungere te 

So che non è proprio adatta, ma la coincidenza delle due canzoni di Giorgia mi ha ispirato questo Off Topic.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Gocce di memoria è più disperata Di sole e di azzurro più piena di speranza...
Ma per te penserei a Marzo... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJBCryPLXoc&feature=fvsr


----------



## Magenta (11 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ci caccia se continuiamo con le nostre colonne sonore, ma una frase di una canzone mi ha colpito molto:
C'è UNA SOLA DIREZIONE 
PER USCIRE DA QUI
ED è ARRENDERSI INCONDIZIONATAMENTE ALL'AMORE
E DIRE DI SI

(anche se tutta la canzone andrebbe bene).

E con questo andrei a dormire che domani si lavora.
Buonanotte navigatori!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> Kid ci caccia se continuiamo con le nostre colonne sonore, ma una frase di una canzone mi ha colpito molto:
> C'è UNA SOLA DIREZIONE
> PER USCIRE DA QUI
> ED è ARRENDERSI INCONDIZIONATAMENTE ALL'AMORE
> ...


 Ho cercato la canzone: è Nessuno di Neffa, non la conoscevo. Arrendersi, affidarsi ...se ci si fida.
Buonanotte.


----------



## Kid (11 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho cercato la canzone: è Nessuno di Neffa, non la conoscevo. Arrendersi, affidarsi ...se ci si fida.
> Buonanotte.



Ragazzuole mie, le ho ascoltate in loop e devo dire che ho pensato più di una volta di farla finita! :unhappy:

No grazie, sono bellissime.

Bacio bacio a tutte


----------



## Kid (11 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho cercato la canzone: è Nessuno di Neffa, non la conoscevo. Arrendersi, affidarsi ...se ci si fida.
> Buonanotte.



Ma che carine che siete a pensare a me....

Se solo foste in carne ed ossa qui vicino a me... quanto avrei bisogno di amici come voi ora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzuole mie, le ho ascoltate in loop e devo dire che ho pensato più di una volta di farla finita! :unhappy:
> 
> No grazie, sono bellissime.
> 
> Bacio bacio a tutte


:rotfl:
Io le trovo così piene di speranza (Gocce di memoria esclusa) e di sprone a rimettersi in gioco per ritrovare quel che c'è stato e può esserci...
Un abbraccio...


----------



## Kid (11 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Io le trovo così piene di speranza (Gocce di memoria esclusa) e di sprone a rimettersi in gioco per ritrovare quel che c'è stato e può esserci...
> Un abbraccio...



:up:


----------



## Kid (22 Dicembre 2009)

Caro Babbo Natale,

per Natale vorrei tanto tu mi regalassi un pò di felicità per me, mia moglie e il mio splendido figlio. Vorrei tanto scendere da queste montagne russe del cuore e non aver più paura del futuro.
Vorrei inoltre trovarmi tra qualche mese stretto tra le braccia di mia moglie, voltarci indietro e dire "quanta strada abbiamo fatto".

Vorrei non avere più dubbi, non vedere più nessuna ombra sul nostro rapporto, riuscire a chiudere in un cassetto i brutti ricordi e smarrire la chiave.

So che molto dipenderà da me caro Babbo, però forse una mano puoi darmela.

Il tuo eterno bambino Kid


----------



## Amoremio (22 Dicembre 2009)

:up:

:cincin:


----------



## Kid (22 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> :cincin:


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Caro Babbo Natale,
> 
> per Natale vorrei tanto tu mi regalassi un pò di felicità per me, mia moglie e il mio splendido figlio. Vorrei tanto scendere da queste montagne russe del cuore e non aver più paura del futuro.
> Vorrei inoltre trovarmi tra qualche mese stretto tra le braccia di mia moglie, voltarci indietro e dire "quanta strada abbiamo fatto".
> ...


 
e poi cosa te ne farai della calma piatta in cui tutto è al suo posto e non avrai più ombre da vedere, ansie con cui tremare?
caro Kid, io ti auguro tutto quello che chiedi, ma se fossi io babbonatale qualche brivido te lo lascierei.:up:


----------



## Kid (22 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e poi cosa te ne farai della calma piatta in cui tutto è al suo posto e non avrai più ombre da vedere, ansie con cui tremare?
> caro Kid, io ti auguro tutto quello che chiedi, ma se fossi io babbonatale qualche brivido te lo lascierei.:up:



Certo, il pepe e il rischio in un rapporto non deve mai mancare! .... nei limiti....


----------



## Verena67 (22 Dicembre 2009)

Auguri Kid!!

Ma....e fare qualcosa solo per te? Progettare qualcosa che riguardi solo te e non presunti, astratti "valori sentimentali" di altri nei tuoi confronti?

Studi, uno sport, un hobby, qualcosa che non dipenda dagli umori altrui?!


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, il pepe e il rischio in un rapporto non deve mai mancare! .... nei limiti....


anche senza limiti.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche senza limiti.


Mmmmmmmm...


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmm...


ma sai dipende sempre da cosa intendiamo per limiti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e poi cosa te ne farai della calma piatta in cui tutto è al suo posto e non avrai più ombre da vedere, ansie con cui tremare?
> caro Kid, io ti auguro tutto quello che chiedi, ma se fossi io babbonatale qualche brivido te lo lascierei.:up:


Ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Magenta (27 Dicembre 2009)

Ciao Kid, come va? hai passato un buon natale?
Ti auguro di ritrovarla la felicità, e di mantenere anche quel minimo di brivido (entro i limiti eh eh eh) che mette un pò di pepe nel rapporto!
Io passato bene,abbastanza,visto che il mio compagno ha lavorato. Ma non mi posso lamentare. Tutto scorre.


----------



## Kid (27 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, come va? hai passato un buon natale?
> Ti auguro di ritrovarla la felicità, e di mantenere anche quel minimo di brivido (entro i limiti eh eh eh) che mette un pò di pepe nel rapporto!
> Io passato bene,abbastanza,visto che il mio compagno ha lavorato. Ma non mi posso lamentare. Tutto scorre.



Ma si dai, cosa vuoi, sempre alti e bassi, ma per me è già tanto se stiamo insieme ora come ora. Le feste poi uniscono la famiglia di loro, quindi diciamo che mi aspettavo un altro Natale, ma visto quello che è successo... dai lo abbiamo passato insieme!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Anna A (27 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si dai, cosa vuoi, sempre alti e bassi, ma per me è già tanto se stiamo insieme ora come ora. Le feste poi uniscono la famiglia di loro, quindi diciamo che mi aspettavo un altro Natale, ma visto quello che è successo... dai lo abbiamo passato insieme!
> 
> Un abbraccio


cavoli ... che entusiasmo..


----------



## Kid (27 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cavoli ... che entusiasmo..



Eh lo so...

Purtroppo più si avvicinava il natale e più mi saliva la depressione. Avrei tanto voluto non mi regalasse nulla e invece... per la prima volta lei mi ha scritto un biglietto e io no.


----------



## aristocat (27 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so...
> 
> Purtroppo più si avvicinava il natale e più mi saliva la depressione. Avrei tanto voluto non mi regalasse nulla e invece... per la prima volta lei mi ha scritto un biglietto e io no.


Davvero? Cosa ti ha lasciato dentro questo gesto? (Per me è un buon segno; però la mia è un'ottica "esterna"...)


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so...
> 
> Purtroppo più si avvicinava il natale e più mi saliva la depressione. Avrei tanto voluto non mi regalasse nulla e invece... *per la prima volta lei mi ha scritto un biglietto e io no*.


E non sei felice di questo ribaltamento di situazione?


----------



## Anna A (28 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so...
> 
> Purtroppo più si avvicinava il natale e più mi saliva la depressione. Avrei tanto voluto non mi regalasse nulla e invece... per la prima volta lei mi ha scritto un biglietto e io no.


piccoli kid crescono?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so...
> 
> Purtroppo più si avvicinava il natale e più mi saliva la depressione. Avrei tanto voluto non mi regalasse nulla e invece... *per la prima volta lei mi ha scritto un biglietto e io no*.


 
Auguri Kid!!

Dice bene la Littizzetto: "Regali una figata, ricevi una cagata" (e viceversa!):mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Auguri Kid!!
> 
> Dice bene la Littizzetto: *"Regali una figata, ricevi una cagata"* (e viceversa!):mrgreen:


Bisogna imparare a pilotare i regali:carneval:


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Davvero? Cosa ti ha lasciato dentro questo gesto? (Per me è un buon segno; però la mia è un'ottica "esterna"...)



Sicuramente l'ho preso pure io come positivo... solo che sono io ora che non riesco a godermi completamente questi gesti... e mi dispiace. Sto cercando di portare pazienza con me stesso...


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Auguri Kid!!
> 
> Dice bene la Littizzetto: "Regali una figata, ricevi una cagata" (e viceversa!):mrgreen:



Ahahah!  Auguri a tutti!


----------



## disincanto (28 Dicembre 2009)

Perché non riesci?



Kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente l'ho preso pure io come positivo... solo che sono io ora che non riesco a godermi completamente questi gesti... e mi dispiace. Sto cercando di portare pazienza con me stesso...


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2009)

disincanto ha detto:


> Perché non riesci?



Uff... forse perchè sono troppo permaloso, mi dimentico troppo spesso che il primo a lanciare il sasso sono stato io o forse... me l'ha fatta troppo grossa e non riesco a perdonarla completamente...


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Uff... forse perchè sono troppo permaloso, mi dimentico troppo spesso che il primo a lanciare il sasso sono stato io o forse... me l'ha fatta troppo grossa e non riesco a perdonarla completamente...




:incazzato:

le prime due che hai detto.

ed è pur vero che l'ha fatta grossa
ma non troppo grossa
perchè per quanto grossa e sbagliata
non ti dimenticare che è stata una sbagliata ed autolesionistica reazione a quel che avevi fatto tu 

il perdono poi è un altro discorso
e secondo me ci arriverai



forse dopo che avrai perdonato l'origine
cioè te stesso


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2009)

Secondo me Kid di perdonare se stesso non ha nessuna voglia...


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

ma prima o poi ci arriverà, penso

certe volte somiglia al tradito standard nella fase in cui si rende conto benissimo che chi ha più colpe è il traditore e non l'amante, ma non riesce a non criminalizzare l'amante per sgravare un po' di responsabilità dal partner che ama e in qualche modo salvarlo ai suoi occhi


solo che nella sua innovativa versione, kid sa benissimo che con ogni probabilità la moglie non l'avrebbe tradito se non fosse stata annientata dal tradimento di lui, 
ma di tanto in tanto bypassa questo aspetto e si sgrava di un po' di responsabilità, si salva un po'



anzi è come se dentro di lui convivessero 3 coscienze 
la coscienza del marito tradito, che vorrebbe massacrare l'ex amico che si è approfittato (e lo ha fatto) del turbamento di sua moglie, cosìsgravando lei
la coscienza del fedifrago, che minimizza il suo tradimento: all'inizio era più forte (arrivava quasi alla negazione) ora mi pare (giustamente) in recessione
forse perchè sta guadagnado terreno una, ancora immatura, coscienza del "noi" 
questa si barcamena tra le altre due, ma tende a metabolizzare un percorso meno focalizzato sulla ricerca del "di chi è la colpa" e più sulla stupefatta ma ancora dubitativa consapevolezza del loro amore e della loro voglia di stare insieme

oddio 

lapidatemi!
per eccesso di psicanalisi da 4 soldi

o torturatemi con "la vie en rose" a tutto volume finchè morte non sopravvenga :unhappy:
per eccesso di sdolcinature


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma prima o poi ci arriverà, penso
> 
> certe volte somiglia al tradito standard nella fase in cui si rende conto benissimo che chi ha più colpe è il traditore e non l'amante, ma non riesce a non criminalizzare l'amante per sgravare un po' di responsabilità dal partner che ama e in qualche modo salvarlo ai suoi occhi
> 
> ...


... cantata da chi?


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

mi rimetto alla crudeltà della corte


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma prima o poi ci arriverà, penso
> 
> certe volte somiglia al tradito standard nella fase in cui si rende conto benissimo che chi ha più colpe è il traditore e non l'amante, ma non riesce a non criminalizzare l'amante per sgravare un po' di responsabilità dal partner che ama e in qualche modo salvarlo ai suoi occhi
> 
> ...


Ora me lo rileggo una decina di volte e poi ti faccio sapere cosa ne penso...

Intanto un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi rimetto alla crudeltà della corte


NO no, sono feroce ma non sono crudele 


la Piaf resta sempre la PIAF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKgcKYTStMc



anche se io la preferisco in quest'altro brano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAxdd_Edmf8


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora me lo rileggo una decina di volte e poi ti faccio sapere cosa ne penso...
> 
> Intanto un abbraccio a tutti



Amoremio, questa storia della trinità di coscienze, pur avendo un nonsochè di film thriller, mi sta convincendo sempre di più. Effettivamente mi ritrovo in questa descrizione.

Ah, lo so che ora mi salterete addosso, però sto maturando l'idea di riempire di botte l'infame. Spero mi passi questo desiderio, ma da qualche giorno sento che la rabbia sta prendendo il sopravvento sullo sconforto e la delusione.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Amoremio, questa storia della trinità di coscienze, pur avendo un nonsochè di film thriller, mi sta convincendo sempre di più. Effettivamente mi ritrovo in questa descrizione.
> 
> Ah, lo so che ora mi salterete addosso, però sto maturando l'idea di riempire di botte l'infame. Spero mi passi questo desiderio, ma da qualche giorno sento che la rabbia sta prendendo il sopravvento sullo sconforto e la delusione.


Per smuovermi e sfogarmi farei a cazzotti pure io, se vuoi salgo sul ring con te


----------



## Verena67 (31 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi rimetto alla crudeltà della corte


Ego te absolvo!!

AUGURI AMOREMIO!


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2010)

C'è poco da dire, poco da fare, il tradimento ha uccciso tutto quello che c'era e se rimane dell'affetto è solo quello che rimane su dopo il danno dato dalla debolezza di entrambi.
Siamo umani, siamo estremi pezzi di merda egoisti e narcisi, c'è solo una cosa che può salvarci è Gesù Cristo con alcuni suoi insegnamenti, non parlo da estremo credente, ma da persona che capisce la saggezza di certe parole.


----------



## giobbe (2 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire, poco da fare, il tradimento ha uccciso tutto quello che c'era e se rimane dell'affetto è solo quello che rimane su dopo il danno dato dalla debolezza di entrambi.
> Siamo umani, siamo estremi pezzi di merda egoisti e narcisi, c'è solo una cosa che può salvarci è Gesù Cristo con alcuni suoi insegnamenti, non parlo da estremo credente, ma da persona che capisce la saggezza di certe parole.


Benvenuto.
Sei il vecchio utente Danut?
Se sei tu ti trovo bene, mi sembri molto sereno.
E ti sei anche cristianizzato! :up:


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2010)

Sono io, dopo aver distrutto la macchina ed essermi tastato le gambe per sapere se ci fossero ancora...ho avuto un cambiamento nella mia vita radicale. Suono la chitarra, canto nel coro della chiesa e si sono ritornato all'ovile come cristiano, ma sempre a modo mio, cioè usando la mia testa.
Davvero ho visto che alcuni concetti semplici semplici espressi da Gesù sarebbero un ottimo modo per capire cosa fare e cosa non fare e soprattutto come fare.
In assurdo...la mia compagna è anticlericale :rotfl: ma rispetta il mio credo!


----------



## giobbe (2 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono io, dopo aver distrutto la macchina ed essermi tastato le gambe per sapere se ci fossero ancora...ho avuto un cambiamento nella mia vita radicale. Suono la chitarra, canto nel coro della chiesa e si sono ritornato all'ovile come cristiano, ma sempre a modo mio, cioè usando la mia testa.
> Davvero ho visto che alcuni concetti semplici semplici espressi da Gesù sarebbero un ottimo modo per capire cosa fare e cosa non fare e soprattutto come fare.
> In assurdo...la mia compagna è anticlericale :rotfl: ma rispetta il mio credo!


Mi pare che avessi un'Alfa Romeo GTV quasi d'epoca e una Ford più moderna. Quale hai distrutto?
Previsioni per la laurea?
Ho passato alcuni giorni a Ferrara questa estate. Il centro è bellissimo!


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2010)

Ho distrutto la C3 di mia madre  ovviamente adesso lei ha la mia Focus, del resto la mia GTV non la tocca nessuno, è un gioiello di altri tempi!
Per la laurea sto studiado assai adesso, ho finalmente la testa di un tempo e riesco a mettere in menoria tutto e rielaborarlo come serve, ne sono estremamente felice ora.
Per kid, purtroppo sono estremamente triste, mi ricordo la sua storia e sapere questo...mi fa pensare solo che è meglio evitare colpi di testa, si finisce quasi sempre a pagarne le conseguenze, l'ho visto con i miei occhi. Quando agiamo pensiamo sempre se è per noi oppure se è amore che ci muove.


----------



## giobbe (2 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho distrutto la C3 di mia madre  ovviamente adesso lei ha la mia Focus, del resto la mia GTV non la tocca nessuno, è un gioiello di altri tempi!
> Per la laurea sto studiado assai adesso, ho finalmente la testa di un tempo e riesco a mettere in menoria tutto e rielaborarlo come serve, ne sono estremamente felice ora.
> Per kid, purtroppo sono estremamente triste, mi ricordo la sua storia e sapere questo...mi fa pensare solo che è meglio evitare colpi di testa, si finisce quasi sempre a pagarne le conseguenze, l'ho visto con i miei occhi. Quando agiamo pensiamo sempre se è per noi oppure se è amore che ci muove.


Sono molto contento per te!
Kid piano piano sta recuperando il rapporto con la moglie. La sua storia finirà bene.


----------



## Kid (3 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono molto contento per te!
> Kid piano piano sta recuperando il rapporto con la moglie. La sua storia finirà bene.



Caro Giobbe... sempre belle parole hai!!!


----------



## Kid (8 Gennaio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Caro Giobbe... sempre belle parole hai!!!



Ciao a tutti....

Dunque, la situazione è in continuo miglioramento, nel senso che non abbiamo più parlato nè di amanti nè di traditori. Non ho più avuto brutti pensieri che ronzano nella testa e il nostro rapporto comincia a sembrare sereno.

C'è solo un unico, grande problema: il sesso. Semplicemente non c'è più da parte mia, non ho mai voglia di farlo! E per uno che andava in crisi di astinenza dopo 2 giorni, direi che la cosa è alquanto preoccupante. Che fare?

Cavoli, ne ho sempre una....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> Dunque, la situazione è in continuo miglioramento, nel senso che non abbiamo più parlato nè di amanti nè di traditori. Non ho più avuto brutti pensieri che ronzano nella testa e il nostro rapporto comincia a sembrare sereno.
> 
> ...


Andate ancora dal consulente?
Ne avete parlato?
Comunque ci sono due metodi (che si possono unire) uno è fare altre cose di contatto che non prevedano il sesso ovvero che siano fine a se stesse tipo lavarsi la schiena nella vasca, farsi massaggi ecc, l'altro proibirsi il sesso, ma non coccole.
Provare per credere.


----------



## Kid (8 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Andate ancora dal consulente?
> Ne avete parlato?
> Comunque ci sono due metodi (che si possono unire) uno è fare altre cose di contatto che non prevedano il sesso ovvero che siano fine a se stesse tipo lavarsi la schiena nella vasca, farsi massaggi ecc, l'altro proibirsi il sesso, ma non coccole.
> Provare per credere.



Grazie per i consigli... comuqnue si, ne abbiamo parlato e lei è andata in crisi perchè crede sia colpa sua.... col consulente... stop!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli... comuqnue si, ne abbiamo parlato e lei è andata in crisi perchè crede sia colpa sua.... col consulente... stop!


 Del resto non c'è nulla come ciò che pare irraggiungibile o che è proibito che viene desiderato... :up:


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Del resto non c'è nulla come ciò che pare irraggiungibile o che è proibito che viene desiderato... :up:


Non diciamo sempre che lo stato di grazia é desiderare... realizzare creerebbe l'inizio di un diverso oggetto del desiderio. 
Bruja


----------



## Daniele (9 Gennaio 2010)

Kid, ti dico come si fa? QUando hai voglia fai sesso...quando non hai voglia fai comunque sesso, tanto fidati mangiando vien appetitp. Te lo dice uno che ha meno voglia della sua compagna di norma ed ho capito che comunque è meglio del sano sesso che far andare tutto a quel paese.


----------



## giobbe (9 Gennaio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> Dunque, la situazione è in continuo miglioramento, nel senso che non abbiamo più parlato nè di amanti nè di traditori. Non ho più avuto brutti pensieri che ronzano nella testa e il nostro rapporto comincia a sembrare sereno.
> 
> ...


È l'età che avanza inesorabilmente!:rotfl:
Non hai più 16 anni! (... maledetta nostalgia!:incazzato


----------



## giobbe (9 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, ti dico come si fa? QUando hai voglia fai sesso...quando non hai voglia fai comunque sesso, tanto fidati mangiando vien appetitp. Te lo dice uno che ha meno voglia della sua compagna di norma ed ho capito che comunque è meglio del sano sesso che far andare tutto a quel paese.


Quoto Daniele.
Per essere felici bisogna sforzarsi e cercare di sorridere.
Il sorriso fa passare la tristezza.
La fisicità influenza lo stato d'animo anche se ci sembra naturale il contrario.


----------



## Kid (9 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto Daniele.
> Per essere felici bisogna sforzarsi e cercare di sorridere.
> Il sorriso fa passare la tristezza.
> La fisicità influenza lo stato d'animo anche se ci sembra naturale il contrario.



Grazie a tutti... comunque guarda caso, ieri sera dopo averne parlato lungamente ed essermi confidato con lei parlandole delle mie paure... abbiamo passato una serata di fuoco!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (10 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto Daniele.
> Per essere felici bisogna sforzarsi e cercare di sorridere.
> Il sorriso fa passare la tristezza.
> *La fisicità influenza lo stato d'animo anche se ci sembra naturale il contrario.*



...non mi risulta più.
Nonostante la fisicità, sempre presente, con qualche raro alto e sempre più bassi, lo stato d'animo per me è ormai conclamato...
Ieri l'altro dal cuore , dallo stomaco, mi stavano uscendo le parole < voglio il divorzio >.
ma sapete che non ho le palle...ma io so che è la prima volta che le ho sentite veramente dentro. :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (11 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...non mi risulta più.
> Nonostante la fisicità, sempre presente, con qualche raro alto e sempre più bassi, lo stato d'animo per me è ormai conclamato...
> Ieri l'altro dal cuore , dallo stomaco, mi stavano uscendo le parole < voglio il divorzio >.
> ma sapete che non ho le palle...ma io so che è la prima volta che le ho sentite veramente dentro. :unhappy:



Se un giorno dovessi sentirmi queste parole nel cuore... penso le butterei fuori. C'è stato un momento che me le sono sentite nello stomaco... ma sono rimaste lì.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> Ieri l'altro dal cuore , dallo stomaco, mi stavano uscendo le parole < voglio il divorzio >.
> ma sapete che non ho le palle...ma io so che è la prima volta che le ho sentite veramente dentro. :unhappy:


 
chissà, c'è speranza per tutti! FORZA AMARAX!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chissà, c'è speranza per tutti! FORZA AMARAX!


 Alè oh oh alè oh oh


----------



## Kid (10 Febbraio 2010)

E intanto... sta tornando piano piano quella cosa che comincia con a e finisce con e... piano piano comincio a ricordare perchè ho sposato mia moglie, perchè ho fatto pazzie per lei...

Certo le paure e il rancore sono sempre dietro l'angolo, posso benissimo sentire il loro alito pesante sul collo, però ora è molto più forte la voglia di recuperare il tempo perduto.

Al contrario di quello che qualcun oha scritto, il tempo fa il suo dovere. 

Forse alla fine anche questa è sol oquestione di fede. In sè stessi e verso il partner.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E intanto... sta tornando piano piano quella cosa che comincia con a e finisce con e... piano piano comincio a ricordare perchè ho sposato mia moglie, perchè ho fatto pazzie per lei...
> 
> Certo le paure e il rancore sono sempre dietro l'angolo, posso benissimo sentire il loro alito pesante sul collo, però ora è molto più forte la voglia di recuperare il tempo perduto.
> 
> ...


 E cosa credi che abbia fatto tornare l'amore?
Te lo chiedo perché io sostengo da sempre che l'amore non è una tegola che ti arriva in testa o un regalo del vento, ma che è qualcosa che parte dall'attrazione, ma dipende dai comportamenti e dalle scelte.


----------



## Kid (10 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E cosa credi che abbia fatto tornare l'amore?
> Te lo chiedo perché io sostengo da sempre che l'amore non è una tegola che ti arriva in testa o un regalo del vento, ma che è qualcosa che parte dall'attrazione, ma dipende dai comportamenti e dalle scelte.



Sono stato troppi mesi senza avere fiducia in mia moglie, questa è la verità. La controllavo, la spiavo quasi, perchè avevo paura mi mentisse, che non fosse certa di voler stare con me. 

Poi questo dubbio è svanito perchè mi ha dimostrato che credeva in quello che faceva e ho cominciato a vederla in un modo diverso.

Però voglio essere sincero con voi: non so come starei ora se non l'avessi tradita prima io. Forse io ho avuto la fortuna e la "capacità" di capirla per la mia esperienza da fedifrago, cosa che un tradito "pulito" probabilmente non può razionalmente avere. Insomma, non so se ce l'avrei fatta senza il mio senso di colpa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono stato troppi mesi senza avere fiducia in mia moglie, questa è la verità. La controllavo, la spiavo quasi, perchè avevo paura mi mentisse, che non fosse certa di voler stare con me.
> 
> Poi questo dubbio è svanito perchè mi ha dimostrato che credeva in quello che faceva e ho cominciato a vederla in un modo diverso.
> 
> Però voglio essere sincero con voi: non so come starei ora se non l'avessi tradita prima io. Forse io ho avuto la fortuna e la "capacità" di capirla per la mia esperienza da fedifrago, cosa che un tradito "pulito" probabilmente non può razionalmente avere. Insomma, non so se ce l'avrei fatta senza il mio senso di colpa.


 Ma forse, se tu non l'avessi tradita, lei non ti avrebbe tradito.
Chiedevo una cosa un po' più pratica: di illustrare i gesti, le parole, le situazioni che ti hanno rassicurato e i gesti che hai compiuto che hanno riacceso il sentimento.

Riflettevo che il "fare la corte" aveva proprio lo scopo di generare amore. Nasceva infatti da un'attrazione da parte dell'uomo nei confronti di una donna, ma l'uomo poi doveva dimostrare nei fatti un interesse reale, concreto e serio e "conquistare" la donna. In cosa consisteva la conquista se non nel far nascere un sentimento attraverso attenzione, tenerezze, comprensione?
Ovvio che come la donna corrispondeva a queste attenzioni rafforzava il sentimento o lo spegneva.
Mi sembra che gli stessi comportamenti si possano attuare all'interno di una relazione consolidata perché certamente le persone si piacciono e provano attrazione (se non non si sarebbero messe insieme) e rimane solo la costruzione (o ricostruzione) della reciproca fiducia e la reciproca rassicurazione (che si rafforza a vicenda) di interesse e tenerezza.
E' andata così?


----------



## Kid (10 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che gli stessi comportamenti si possano attuare all'interno di una relazione consolidata perché certamente le persone si piacciono e provano attrazione (se non non si sarebbero messe insieme) e rimane solo la costruzione (o ricostruzione) della reciproca fiducia e la reciproca rassicurazione (che si rafforza a vicenda) di interesse e tenerezza.
> E' andata così?


Esattamente, sicuramente la reciproca fiducia è la prima cosa ad influire sul successo nella ricostruzione del rapporto. E direi anche il dimostrare di saper gettare il passato alle spalle, cosa per nulla semplice e che richiede anche molta umiltà.


----------

